#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-27
<MrChrisDruif> Afhankelijk waar het van gemaakt ik ;)
<OerHeks> zo weinig mogenlijk plastiek.
<OerHeks> den opblaasbare dam bij nebraska is lek :(
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend
<Andries> Wie kan ik het besten benaderen voor een vraag over de 'ubuntu' steunpunten kaart?
<leoquant> Andries, wat is het probleem?
<Andries> Ik had me een paar maanden geleden aangemeld en stond er ook op. Nu niet meer. Vorige week heb ik me weer aangemeld via het forum, maar sta er nog niet op.
<leoquant> waarschijnlijke "serverovergsang" problemen
<leoquant> volgens mij is die functie even op niet-actief
<leoquant> na 1 juli zou het weer moeten werken
<Andries> Ik vind de steunpunten kaar z'n goed initiatief dat ik hier ook wel aan mee zou willen helpen.
<leoquant> dat het is een mooi initiatief
<Andries> Wie steekt hier de meeste tijd in?
<Andries> Of beter wie allemaal?
<leoquant> geen idee, misschien het weet Ronnie dat
<leoquant> of het webteam, maar dat staat na 1 juli op de rails
<leoquant> -het
<Andries> Weet jij of ronnie hier regelmatig is te vinden?
<Ronnie> Andries: hoi
<Ronnie> ik ben hier regelmatig te vinden, vooral in de avonden.
<Ronnie> dat de steunpuntenkaart niet werkt ligt waarschijnlijk aan de overgang naar de nieuwe server
<Andries> Ah Ronnie, weet jij wie er allemaal bezig zijn met kaart.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Ronnie> op het moment niemand, het is 1 keer gemaakt, en daarna verder niet meer bijgehouden. Ik ben al wel bezig met een nieuwe versie
<Ronnie> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html
<Andries> Ik heb namelijk wet ideetjes en zou graag mee willen helpen
<Ronnie> Andries: nice!
<Ronnie> kunnen we daar morgen avond over speken
<Ronnie> ik heb nu op het moment geen tijd.
<Ronnie> zo dadelijk mijn eindgesprek op school. en dan ben ik geslaagd :D
<Andries> Geen probleem. Je kunt me ook mailen andries@filmer.nl
<leoquant> fingers crossed, and best of luck Ronnie
<leoquant> Andries, bedankt voor je aanbod om mee te helpen
<Ronnie> tot binnenkort Andries. Blijf je nog een tijdje in dit kanaal hangen?
<Andries> Ik blijft nog tot 11 uur hangen ;)
<Ronnie> oh, dan ben ik nog niet terug. kun je dinsdag weer terug op IRC ?
<Andries> Ik zal zeker weer terug komen, want er wordt snel gereageerd en heb ook wat meer tijd.
<Ronnie> mooi!
<Andries> De nieuwe versie van de kaart belooft veel goeds
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<leoquant> morgen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zo, Latijn ging top :)
<leoquant> mooi StefandeVries
<leoquant> dat wordt vwo-6 volgend jaar?
<StefandeVries> Laatste jaar gymnasium ja
<StefandeVries> En dan examen
<leoquant> is het gymnasium (grieks/latijn) nog nodig voor godsdienstwetenshappen en medicijnen?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Bij medicijnen heeft het niet bijster veel nut
<leoquant> potjeslatijn is verdwenen?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> maargoe, je doet het omfat je je anders verveelt
<leoquant> f=d
<StefandeVries> Nee, omdat ik geen zin had in Frans en/of Duits
<leoquant> ah ツ
<StefandeVries> En de odnerwerpen van de schrijvers spreken me veel meer aan
<StefandeVries> Zeker Seneca
<leoquant> kan ik me voorstellen
<leoquant> duitse thematiek is vaak erg zwaar
<leoquant> en leunt sterk tegen de romantische traditie
<StefandeVries> het Frans vind ik een mooie taal, alleen tsja, presentaties, mondelinge overhoringen..
<leoquant> ja snap ik
<leoquant> mooi dat het goed gaat
<leoquant> je bent weetalig toch?
<leoquant> t
<StefandeVries> Klopt :)
<leoquant> dat zouden we prachtig kunnen inzetten tijdens de reapproval
<StefandeVries> Whut, hoe,?
<leoquant> en voor het bijwerken de reapproval wiki ツ
<StefandeVries> Vanaf het begin,g raag :P
<leoquant> nee, dat komt later
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> de Engelstalige loco approval leest het liefst Engels
<StefandeVries> Ah
<StefandeVries> En dan moet ik opdraven? :P
<leoquant> hoe beter het Engels hoe beter ubuntu-nl is
<leoquant> notabene
<leoquant> nou, de wiki zou je kunnen doorlopen op fauwtjes
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication
<leoquant> dat leest de reapproval council
<leoquant> er moet een stukje bij over de nieuwe organisatie structuur van ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> eens zien
<leoquant> en mwanzo
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Niet veel fouten(geschreven door Sense?), maar wel een paar dingen die ik weg zou laten
<leoquant> sense/janc/en anderen
<leoquant> en zelfs "live" zouden we je kunnen inzetten bij communicatie problemen
<RawChid> Goede moregen
<leoquant> morgen
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/voorstel-m-b-t-aanpassen-eigen-berichten/msg743201/#msg743201   Deze post is echt meesterlijk
<RawChid> Lettend op het onderwerp van discussie :-D
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zou jij iets in het Engels kunnen opstellen/toevoegen over mwanzo?
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard.
<leoquant> tzt
<leoquant> alvast bedankt
<RawChid> Ik vond trouwens dat we die reapproval pagina niet meer moeten aanpassen
<RawChid> vind*
<leoquant> trouwens die tweetaligeheid van je zou je vlot binnen de internationale community kunnen brengen desgewenst
<RawChid> Maar gewoon een nieuwe maken
<StefandeVries> leoquant: het heeft inderdaad voordelen, ook mogelijk voor Ubuntu NL
<leoquant> precies vandaar mijn opmerkingen
<leoquant> ook tijdens een live meeting om probleempjes op te lossen/relativeren
<leoquant> uiteindelijk komen "we"voor de commissie..:)
<leoquant> nederig
<StefandeVries> En ik hoop dat we dan weer erkend worden.
<leoquant> ja uiteraard
<leoquant> en jawel de reapproval pagina wordt aangepast
<RawChid> Dat is nu een draak van een pagina.
<leoquant> dat is tijdens de afgelopen raad besloten
<RawChid> Waarom niet gewoon die laten as is. En dan een nieuwe kleine pagina met de voortgang vanaf toen
<leoquant> aangepast en up-to-date gemaakt vooral
<RawChid> Denk dat ze die draak anders nooit helemaal gaan lezen
<RawChid> Deden ze de vorige keer al amper
<RawChid> ze als in LoCo Council
<StefandeVries> LoCo Council lijkt me dan niet helemaal toegerust op haar taak
<StefandeVries> Als ze niet álle 'bewijsvoering' doornemen
<leoquant> je kunt er van vinden wat je wil, maar ze zijn er.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben met de reapproval pagina bezig.
<StefandeVries> leoquant: zeker
<StefandeVries> Lobby'en kan helpen
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik had het met StefandeVries over zijn tweetaligheid
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ok.
<leoquant> en het nut wat dat zou kunnen hebben voor een prima pagina
<leoquant> taaltechnisch
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als StefandeVries kan helpen, graag!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik focus me nu nog even op wat RawChid zegt, minder informatie, meer compact, en laatste ontwikkelingen duidelijk weergeven.
<leoquant> de nieuwe ontwikkelingen wil men uiteraard terugvinden
<leoquant> en paultag leest zo'n page ook echt hoor
<leoquant> daar ken ik hem goed gnoeg voor
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, oke. Maar ik neem aan dat je geen dingen weghaalt?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op dit moment niet, maar het is wel verstandig denk ik. Er staat vrij veel detailinfo op de pagina over activiteiten van vorig jaar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga de teams vragen hun stukjes op te ruimen later
<RawChid> Daarom zou ik zeggen, laat die pagina staan. En maak een nieuwe beknopte pagina met de actuele voortgang
<RawChid> Voor meer details evt. verwijzen naar de draak
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook de draak mag wel opgeruimd vind ik. ;)
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> KLoppen dingen niet dan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, het gaat niet er om of dingen kloppen of niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die pagina moet informatie bevatten die van belang is voor de reapproval. Niet meer en niet minder.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: Kunnen helpen is geen probleem hoor. Graag zelfs. ;)
<RawChid> Daar ben ik het wel mee eens Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan je mij je emailadres doorgeven stefan? Dan kan ik je mailen zodra de pagina door de verschillende teams is nagelopen, en weer up to date is.
<RawChid> Misschien nog wel discutabel wat wel of niet van belang is ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar kan zeker discussie over zijn. Maar een beetje vaste structuur per team lijkt me goed.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> intro, history, present, future. En dan per stukje een maximaal aantal regels oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of per team een maximaal aantal regels.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: mailadres gekregen? :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, die is binnen. Thx. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow, ik had 'm al kom ik nu achter. :)
<StefandeVries> nou, mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Ben ikw eer
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> ok, dat was kort, ik ga eten
<Idroy> doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-28
<leoquant> morgen MrChrisDruif en DarkEra
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<RawChid> Goede morgen heeren van het goede mwanzo-leven
<leoquant> goede morgen storm!
 * RawChid kijkt snel of er geen dame is
<RawChid> wiew
<DarkEra> goede morgen leoquant RawChid MrChrisDruif en de rest :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha DarkEra
<DarkEra> minirokjes en bikini tijd!
<leoquant> DarkEra, je zit in een off. launchpad team nu... het is wat niet? ツ
<MrChrisDruif> =D
<leoquant> donderse wolken hiero
<DarkEra> leoquant: ik zag net de mail binnen droppen.
<RawChid> Hier schijn nog steeds het zonnetje :-D
<leoquant> hier valt de avond in..:)
<DarkEra> het zou 34 °C worden vandaag hiero
<leoquant> waah
<DarkEra> was gisteren al 36 volgens de straat thermometer bij de apotheek
<leoquant> alsof het niks is: 36 graden
<DarkEra> ik kreeg iig een goede slag toen ik buiten kwam
<leoquant> dat zal zeker
<leoquant> mijn zoon werkt als vakantie in een supermarkt
<leoquant> die kreeg gister echt een tik
<leoquant> hij was even ziek van de hitte buiten
<RawChid> DAt is wel extreem ja
<DarkEra> ik ken dat, vroeger ook gedaan
<DarkEra> prettig is zoiets niet
<leoquant> in de super is het 18 C
<DarkEra> dat bedoel ik
<leoquant> DarkEra, de andere webteam medewerker was ooit danielv even tussendoor
<leoquant> die was ook belast met de ubuntu-nl webpage
<leoquant> bug afhandeling/ kapotte linkages
<DarkEra> leoquant: ook dat weet ik me nog te herinneren, die kwam ooit héél even uit het niets opduiken toen ik nog in het team zat destijds
<leoquant> ja dat klopt: uit de lucht, just like that
<DarkEra> toen de mist opklaarde was ie ook weer verdwenen XD
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> maakt niet uit, er staat nu een team
<leoquant> en dat team is gekozen
<leoquant> :P
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> ja toch?
<DarkEra> zekers en veel te leren lijkt me
<leoquant> veel leden denken dat ubuntu-nl door heeeel veel handen gedragen wordt
<leoquant> raar is dat toch
<DarkEra> valt dat tegen
<DarkEra> als ze de realiteit weten :)
<leoquant> laat ik het zo zeggen, de basis is smal ja
<DarkEra> dat is waar
<leoquant> imho (petje af nu) te smal
<leoquant> maargoe
<leoquant> eerst de server maar eens overzetten ofzo ;)
<DarkEra> lijkt me verstandig ja :)
<RawChid> Ik denk dat we ook niet te groots moeten denken ;)
<RawChid> Accepteren dat op de korte termijn het aantal bijdragers klein blijft.
<DarkEra> voorlopig is dat de beste optie
<RawChid> leoquant, ben jij nu nog de approvalpagina aan het bewerken?
<RawChid> Je had em lock-ed
<RawChid> Nahja, ik ga em editen
<leoquant> RawChid, iets gedaan gister
<leoquant> stefan doet het mwanzo verhaal
<leoquant> vind de pagina er goed uitzien wat opzet betreft
<leoquant> het webteam heeft een launchpadpagina nu, dat stond gister nog "open"
<RawChid> OKe
<RawChid> Heb zojuist workshops van mwanzo toegevoegd
<RawChid> Wilde eigenlijk alleen een kleine verbetering ergens anders doen, en als je die pagina eenmaal open hebt, tja
<StefandeVries> Vakantie! :D
<DarkEra> proficiat dan :D
<DarkEra> geniet ervan
<StefandeVries> En over naar 6 gymnasium :D
<StefandeVries> Dank je, DarkEra
<RawChid> Nice, congratz
<RawChid> Gratulatione
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, of zoiets. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif, hoe is het bij het orkest?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond laatste repetitie voor de vakantie
<StefandeVries> Wij vrijdag..
<StefandeVries> Dan mis je toch zeven weken wat op de vridjagavond :(
<DarkEra> RawChid: even tussendoor zo..... nog iets vernomen van Sense zelf? Ik mis 'm in het hele gebeuren en dat al een tijdje
<RawChid> Ik heb niets van hem vernomen, maar had sowieso geen contact met hem ofzo hoor
<RawChid> Maar de raad heeft ook niets van em vernomen
<DarkEra> strange
<StefandeVries> Hij zat in z'n eindexamenperiode
<RawChid> Hij schijnt wel te twitteren, dus hij leeft gelukkig nog wel ;)
<DarkEra> laatste post was uit April en laatste log in was 22 mei.
<DarkEra> Dat is natuurlijk zeer fijn te vernemen :)
<OerHeks> 21 juni laatste blog
<RawChid> Maar een kleine update/berichtje vind ik geen overbodige luxe
<DarkEra> dat bedoel ik ;)
<RawChid> Ik geloof niet dat je daar niet ff 10 minuten voor vrij kan maken
<RawChid> Volgens zijn eigen document kan je een lid uit de raad schoppen als je meer dan ee maand niets ervan verneemt. Misschien wacht hij daar nu op? :PP
<RawChid> Die arme jongen wacht al maanden dan
<DarkEra> LOL.... dat zou wat zijn....
<StefandeVries> Sense lijkt me niet iemand die zonder reden niets meer van zich laat horen
<DarkEra> Die indruk had ik ook maar dat weten we niet zeker... mensen kunnen veranderen
<StefandeVries> Ja, hij is vast helemaal afgegleden naar de Friese onderwereld. Kom op zeg, positivisme, optimisme en zo..
<DarkEra> euh... yeah..... right. :P xD
<RawChid> Mja, ik neem het em persoonlijk niet kwalijk hoor. Maar hoe langer je wacht, hoe hoger de drempel wordt om nog wat van je te laten horen
<DarkEra> Ik bedoel hij had zo'n goede insteek en plannen, dat valt nu weer wat weg imho
<DarkEra> nu houden anderen zich bezig met de herkeuring etc
<StefandeVries> dan contacteer hem
<DarkEra> was ik ook al van plan..... ik weet niet of de raad er al iets aan gedaan heeft?
<RawChid> StefandeVries, dat is meerdere malen door verschillende personen gebeurt...
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik niet hè
<DarkEra> dan weten we dat nu in ieder geval :)
<StefandeVries> jippiekajee :P
<CasW> Stefan!
<CasW> Ik ga ;)
<StefandeVries> CasW :D
<StefandeVries> Ow
<CasW> Les afgelopen
<DarkEra> CasW!
<DarkEra> :)
<CasW> Dag mensen, leuk jullie gezien te hebben :p
<DarkEra> Doh... Why you little....! xD
<MrChrisDruif> Simpsons
<StefandeVries> Meh
<DarkEra> niet zo negatief hè xD xD
<DarkEra> tot straks peeps, maak er wat moois van ;) :)
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhRUctORsk0  een spectaculaire orgelremake van een van de mees gehate en geliefde nummers van deze tijd: Bad Romance :)
<StefandeVries> tot zo, Da
<MrChrisDruif> Valt toch reuze mee hoe gehaat dat nummer is? Denk bijv. eens aan Friday of hoe heette dat andere walgelijke nummer?
<OerHeks> never gonna give you up .. ehm ..
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: het ging me vooral om het orgelaspect hier :P
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<StefandeVries> En dat is mooi, vind ik :)
<StefandeVries> leuk orgel, ook
<StefandeVries> hallo DarkEra
<Idroy> ey oh
<RawChid> Dag Idroy
<Idroy> wat is het heet buiten zeg...
<Idroy> hoe staat het trouwens met de dns overzetten van de ubuntu wiki? Ik kon er nog steeds niet op inloggen.
<RawChid> Klopt, 1 dezer dagen gaat de wiki over
<RawChid> Jammer, maar aub nog even geduld :-)
<Idroy> oh, geen probleem hoor :P
<RawChid> Wat wil je doen? Je nieuwe Artwork toevoegen? :P
<Idroy> yep :P
<Idroy> goed geraden :P
<Idroy> dat ubuntu nl logo, en een persoonlijke muziekmap icoon
<Idroy> :P
<RawChid> Oke leuk.
<Idroy> :)
<RawChid> Als je echt niet kunt wachten kun je ze ook als bijlage aan je post op het forum toevoegen ;)
<Idroy> oh, dat valt wel mee hoor, :P
<Idroy> ik ga maar weer ff wat nieuwe icoontjes maken voor de persoonlijke mappen, ik verveel me... ik heb net vakantie, en ik verveel me al (helaas, te horen gekregen dat ik niet over ga, maarja shit happens)
<StefandeVries> Idroy: naar welke klas zou je gegaan zijn:?
<Idroy> als ik over zou gaan naar 6 vwo
<StefandeVries> Ow, balen
<RawChid> Minder prettig
<RawChid> Ga je naar HAVO, of doe je het jaar over?
<Idroy> ik doe het jaar over
<StefandeVries> verstandig
<RawChid> Ohja, 5 VWO, dan ben je al een eindje
<Idroy> :P
<StefandeVries> jup :)
<Idroy> 1 na laatste jaartje
<StefandeVries> Atheneum of gymnasium?
<Idroy> naja beter dan zakken in my opinion, is alsof je weet dat je taart krijgt, maar dat het uiteindelijk een ranzige kersenraster is
<Idroy> atheneum
<StefandeVries> oké
<Idroy> n&g profiel, dus ik kan alles kiezen straks :-)
<StefandeVries> Je hebt hetzelfde profiel als ik :P
<Idroy> zelfs geschiedenis leraar...
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> naja, ik zie het ook meer als een extra kans, was dit jaar vaak afwezig, doordat ik last heb van een overmatige angststoornis, ik ga ervoor naar de psycholoog enzo, gaat al wel stukken beter though, ik heb nu een extra jaar om er beter van af te komen
<StefandeVries> Das wel een voordeel
<StefandeVries> Ik mag volgend jaar aan de slag in 6 gym.
<Idroy> ah ja, relaxt
<Idroy> wat ga je na dat jaar doen dan?
<StefandeVries> Technische Informatica
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> ik ga hierna bio-medische technologie doen denk ik
<StefandeVries> ook een interessant vakgebied :)
<Idroy> yep :P
<Idroy> ach ja... nog een jaartje extra, volgend jaar wel een relaxt jaartje, aangezien ik gewoon zonder lessen ook wel voldoendes kon halen voor de toetsen (die ik gedaan heb), en dan met uitleg haal ik alleen maar hoger
<StefandeVries> leuk voor je SE's
<Idroy> ja inderdaad
<hannie> DooitzeCompaq, hoi. Kan jij binnenkort mee vergaderen (JFL(?
<hannie> DooitzeCompaq, ping
<Idroy> oh trouwens, ik las op het forum dat ik een speciaal account moest hebben voor de wiki-pagina, die kan ik zekers nu ook niet maken ofwel, oh, wat is de pagina daarvoor eigenlijk? (nog niet gevonden :$)
<RawChid> Idroy, ik vermoed dat dat nu ook uitgeschakeld is. NOrmaal is dat rechtsbovenin te vinden.
<Idroy> ah ok
<DooitzeCompaq> jep hannie
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ben de laatste tijd niet meer echt involved
<hannie> DooitzeCompaq, ok, dus meevergaderen heeft geen zin voor jou?
<hannie> DooitzeCompaq, blijf je wel eigenaar van JFL Development Team?
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<RawChid> ``step down gracefully''
<Idroy> weet iemand toevallig een teken tablet, die zowel werkt voor ubuntu 11.04 EN windows 7? Ik ga het gebruiken voor inkscape en gimp.
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> Idroy, ik niet zo op voorhand
<Idroy> ik dacht zelf aan de wacom bamboo pen, is 50 euro, valt nog wel mee, tis natuurlijk niet een hyper moderne profesionele tablet, maarja dat heb ik ook niet nodig
<leoquant> windows zal er op staan
<Idroy> hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> het draaien van een live cd van ubuntu 11.04 geeft uitsluitsel of ubuntu wil
<Idroy> oh, ik heb een dual boot, dus dat maakt niet zo veel uit
<leoquant> ah
<Idroy> maarja, ik wil het graag vooraf weten of het werkt of niet :P
<RawChid> Heb je er al 1 op het oog?
<RawChid> Dan moet je nml ff googlen op Ubuntu + merk + type
<Idroy> wacom bamboo pen, 45 euro, ye had ik al gedaan maar kan er zo 1 2 3 niets over vinden
<hannie> leoquant, hoi, heb je een minuutje?
<leoquant> nee hannie
<leoquant> ik ga nu eten
<hannie> ok, eet ze
<leoquant> dank je
<Idroy> ik ga ook eten
<Idroy> cya later
<RawChid> Eetsmakelijk
<Idroy> dankje
<Idroy> ey oh
<Ronnie> hey Idroy :D
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, ook hoi :) sorry voor de late reactie.
<StefandeVries> Ja, nou laat maar. :P
<DarkEra> nou ja.... ben ik sociaal en vriendelijk is het nog niet goed. :P xD
<StefandeVries> Twitterfountain v0.1 af
<lordnoid> show show show
<StefandeVries> 't is een PyQt-frutseltje van niks, lordnoid :P
<StefandeVries> maar als je het per se wilt inzien..
<lordnoid> sja, als het opensource is :P
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: wacht :P
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/Twitterfountain.tar.gz
<lordnoid> danku :)
<lordnoid> welke resolutie heb je StefandeVries? :P
<StefandeVries> groter dan die van jou, kennelijk :p
<lordnoid> mja hij past precies op mn 1080 hoog
<lordnoid> alleen de taakbalk zit in de weg :P
<lordnoid> maar hij werkt goed :)
<StefandeVries> hij staat standaard op 650*650-ish
<StefandeVries> Zie de contructor van tFWindow
<StefandeVries> TFWindow
<StefandeVries> constructor*
<lordnoid> ja dat klopt ook wel
<lordnoid> maar zodra je gaat zoeken springt ie omhoog
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> verder geeft ie ook nieuwe tweets aan
<lordnoid> leuk he, twitter
<StefandeVries> leuke interfaces hebben ze :)
<lordnoid> even kijken hoe snel een search op justin bieber aanlevert
<lordnoid> hmm meer dan op het venstertje passen blijkbaar :P
<CasW> Een search op OpenTeacher crashte in mijn oude versie :(
<StefandeVries> de zoek-api geeft maximaal 15 resultaten terug
<StefandeVries> CasW: nu niet meer :D
<CasW> Daarom zeg ik ook in mijn oude versie
<lordnoid> ah, en hij is 16 hoog
<CasW> Heb je er stiekem fake-twitterberichten in gezet?
<StefandeVries> Daarom zeg ik nu dat je de nieuwe moet downloaden, CasW. Hup. :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, CasW
<CasW> Als je naar OpenTeacher zoekt, dat je dan allerlei propaganda te zien krijgt?
<CasW> Moet je wel even doen
<lordnoid> er wordt best veel getweet nog over OT zeg :P
<CasW> Vóór die tijd download ik hem niet :p
<StefandeVries> CasW: not :p
<StefandeVries> dan niet :P
<lordnoid> oh softpedia heeft de 2.1 beta erop gegooid
<lordnoid> vandaar
<StefandeVries> :)
<lordnoid> k moet die ook eens op de site zetten :P
<CasW> Echt? :D
<lordnoid> hij staat nu overal behalve op onze eigen site
<StefandeVries> misschien ga ik nog een notificatie-plugin maken
<CasW> Ik zie anders maar vijf tweets, hoor
<CasW> Zónder content
<lordnoid> ja.. binnen 1 dag
<CasW> Ik wil weer downloadstatistieken! :p
<lordnoid> ik ook
<lordnoid> StefandeVries: er is vast een notify-osd library voor python
<StefandeVries> ongetwijfeld
<StefandeVries> En anders zelf een functie schrijven, ook geen probleem
<DarkEra> o/
<MrChrisDruif> \o
<erkan^> \o/
<MrChrisDruif> o/\o
<MrChrisDruif> Nog een kwartiertje jongens
<erkan^> dan ga je in de zee, MrChrisDruif ?
<erkan^> :p
<MrChrisDruif> De zee in? :-/
<erkan^> JA?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, zit nu in Zoetermeer ;)
<RawChid> Dan ga je het meer in?
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, ook niet :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Raadt maar verder ;-)
<RawChid> Wat is er dan over 12 minuten?
<MrChrisDruif> Dan is er een nieuwe dag O:-)
<erkan^> je woont toch vlakbij in Sgeveningen, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik woon in Zoetermeer, ben in 45 min. volgens mij bij Scheveningen
<MrChrisDruif> En morgen is de dag dat ik 24 jaar geleden uit me moeder geperst kwam
<RawChid> Ohzo
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<DarkEra> Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag MrChrisDruif en nog vele gezonde en toffe jaren toegewenst :)
<MrChrisDruif> Heel erg bedankt DarkEra :)
<DarkEra> you're welcome ;)
<OerHeks> gefeliciteerd, 24 al weer ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, begin net de wereld pas te ontdekken O:-)
<DarkEra> was ik dat nog maar :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, een verjaardag wordt gelijk een stuk minder speciaal als je je bedenkt dat je ieder moment een jaar ouder wordt dan een jaar geleden
<erkan^> gefeliciteerd, meneer Druif (-:
<erkan^> oh nee, effe fb kijken
<MrChrisDruif> Dank u erkan^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-29
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Ha Rachelle!
<RawChid> Hey trijntje
<trijntje> he RawChid
<RawChid> Alles goed?
<trijntje> jahoor, lekker aan het leren voor mn tentame ;) Met jou?
<RawChid> Good busy
<RawChid> Hier ook wel, erg druk, afronden scriptie...
<trijntje> spannend, waar over?
<RawChid> Voorkomen van Cross-site scripting in web apps
<RawChid> Ik wilde je vertellen dat we de wiki niet kunnen gebruiken
<RawChid> Maar stuur wel een mailtje naar het hele vertaalteam
<trijntje> das een interessant onderwerp
<trijntje> wiki nooit meer gebruiken of tijdelijk eventjes niet?
<RawChid> Tijdelijk
<RawChid> Tot het over is. Met een beetje geluk binnen een paar dagen
<trijntje> ok, dat valt dus nog mee
<trijntje> ik zie daar af en toe wat over langs komen op de ML van de gemeenschapsraad, maar volgens mij gebeurt het meeste op het forum
<trijntje> en daar kom ik nooit
<RawChid> IK leg het nu uit in een mail
<trijntje> RawChid, Ik lees net je mailtje, misschien kunnen we de vergadering beter uitstellen? Ik heb ook niet zoveel te vertellen
<RawChid> De keuze laat ik aan jullie
<RawChid> Ik ben sowieso lastig qua vergadering plannen
<RawChid> Weekend kan ik bijna nooit, en doordeweeks sport ik vaak rond dat tijstip
<trijntje> we kunnen beter 1 week van tevoren een oproep op de ML doen dat mensen punten toe kunnen voegen, want nu is het vaak redelijk leeg
<RawChid> Het lijkt me sowieso niet verkeerd dat iemand zoiets oppakt
<RawChid> Op tijd oproep doen enzo
<RawChid> Ik dacht er ook net pas toevallig aan
<RawChid> Maar jij hebt bijna vakantie trijntje ?
<trijntje> hmm, weet ik niet eigenlijk
<RawChid> lol
<trijntje> als mn OV kaart niet meer geldig is heb ik vakantie ;)
<RawChid> Loop je stage dan ofzo?
<trijntje> 16 juli zie ik net
<trijntje> ja inderdaad
<RawChid> Wat doe je dan?
<trijntje> een master in theoretische biologie in Utrecht
<RawChid> Oke, zoiets wist ik. En je stage?
<trijntje> een model over soortsvorming/evolutie
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Ik moet even denken aan dat spelletje met die auto en dat genetische algoritme
<RawChid> http://megaswf.com/serve/102223 dittem
<trijntje> oja, die ken ik
<trijntje> zo mooi is die van mij niet, das n text-only C++ programma
<RawChid> Ach
<RawChid> Maar ben je dan 1 of ander model/algoritme aan het bedenken?
<trijntje> nee, ik simuleer agents met een genoom dat de fitness bepaald, en mutaties etc
<trijntje> dus deleties, duplicaties, dat soort dingen
<RawChid> Ook interessant
<RawChid> Ik heb een heel klein beetje ervaring met genetische algoritmes, meer uit Computer Science perspectief. Kun je leuke dingen mee
<trijntje> ja, maar het model is zo ingewikkeld dat ik nu vooral bezig ben met er achter komen wat ze zoal uitspoken, en niet met het aanpassen van het programma zelf
<RawChid> Oke, je probeert een bestaand model te implementeren?.
<trijntje> het is een uitbreiding van een bestaand model (met 2 in plaats van 1 chromosoom)
<RawChid> ff een vraagje he, heb je dat flash bekeken? Als ik snel veel resultaat/verbetering wil, dan moet je de mutatie rate toch op hoog zetten
<RawChid> Maar ik vraag me af of je die altijd hoog wil, of alleen in het begin (eerst paar generaties)
<RawChid> Of moet ik als ik op een piek zit, de rate omlaag doen?
<trijntje> ik zou het in het begin wat hoger doen, en als je een goeie hebt verlagen
<trijntje> anders raak je ook alle goede eigenschappen in een paar generaties kwijt
<RawChid> Ja, oke
<RawChid> Ik ben ff weg, later en veel succes met leren ;)
<trijntje> dankje, jij ook succes met je scriptie
<hannie> trijntje, ping
<hannie> RawChid, hoi, ben je aanspreekbaar?
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<leoquant> hannie, je wou even overleggen gister?
<hannie> leoquant, ik wilde het even hebben over de voortgang van JFL
<hannie> Inmiddels heb ik het op de maillijst gezet
<leoquant> om duidelijk te krijgen wie meedoen
<leoquant> undefined dus niet, en dooitze ook niet
<hannie> Ja, alleen commandoline, jij en ik nog present
<hannie> Maar Dooitze heeft aangegeven weer bij te willen dragen
<leoquant> feitelijk te weinig imho
<hannie> wanneer hij weer tijd heeft
<hannie> leoquant, dat heb ik ook in het mailtje gezet (versterking nodig)
<leoquant> ja we moeten Rachelle of stefan eens vragen
<hannie> Het is denk ik een veel te ambitieus plan voor zo een klein groepje
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<Rachelle> wat vragen?
<leoquant> nou of je zin hebt om ergens je tanden in te zetten
<hannie> kan Rachelle programmeren?
<leoquant> ik dacht het wel
<hannie> Ik zal het linkje van jfl even ophalen
<leoquant> of we nodigen mensen uit voor een informatieve meeting
<Rachelle> ja hannie
<hannie> Hier is ie: https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<hannie> Rachelle, misschien wil je hier eens naar kijken
<Rachelle> wat is daarmee?
<leoquant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1/files
<hannie> Is dit een project waaraan je mee zou willen werken?
<leoquant> Rachelle, we zoeken een verbetering voor workshops, een webapp
<leoquant> modulaair opgebouwd
<leoquant> -a
<Rachelle> sure mocht ik tijd hebben.  Mits er iets van naamvermelding of zo is
<leoquant> met meer modernere presentatie mogelijkheden
<Rachelle> HTML 5?:P
<hannie> Ik moet even iets uploaden
<leoquant> Rachelle, ik ben niet de techneut van het project...:)
<leoquant> maar ronnie had een leuke/goede start gemaakt met commandoline
<Rachelle> leoquant   HTML == laatste HTML-versie met dingen die je eerst alleen in flash kon
<leoquant> ok....(nederige modus)
<trijntje> pong hannie
<leoquant> maargoed ik vind het tof dat je interesse hebt
<leoquant> jammer dat commandoline er nu niet is
<hannie> trijntje, hoi
<hannie> ben jij vrijdag aanwezig op de vergadering?
<leoquant> wie  hannie ?
<hannie> leoquant, sorry, dat was voor trijntje
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> Maar die is, net als ik, met meerdere dingen tegelijk bezig ;)
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/justforlearning/+announcement/7572 rachelle die lernid opmerking daar is inmiddels achterhaald
<leoquant> lernid wordt gelukkig doorontwikkeld
<leoquant> sinds kort
<trijntje> hannie, ja, ik denk het wel, als de vergadering doorgaat
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<trijntje> er staat nu niks op de wiki, en de wiki zelf is ook dicht, misschien kunnen we het beter 2 weken uitstellen?
<hannie> trijntje, heb je gezien dat de notulen nog niet zijn geplaatst
<hannie> en de agenda nog niet aangepast
<hannie> trijntje, ja, na het mailtje van RawChid lijkt mij dat beter
<trijntje> hannie, ja, ik snap niet meer hoe die agenda gaat, ik dacht dat rachid een of andere wiki-magie had gebruikt waardoor die automatisch bijwerkte
<hannie> trijntje, zal ik een berichtje over uitstel op maillijst zetten?
<trijntje> is goed, over 2 weken zou alles ruim om de nieuwe server moeten staan
<hannie> ok, ik zal het doen en gelijk de agenda aanpassen
 * Rachelle leest maar half mee ivm werk
<hannie> trijntje, RawChid: Verder overleg hierover doen we wel via de lijst
<trijntje> hannie, is goed, dat is ook beter
<hannie> prima! Dan ga ik weer wat vertalen. Doei, doei.
<trijntje> doei hannie
<RawChid> hannie, is goed!
<Rachelle_work> moet me dan maar eens op de lijst gaan abboneren gok ik :p
<RawChid> Rachelle_work, FYI hannie en trijntje  hadden het ff over vertalen.
<RawChid> Iets anders
<Rachelle_work> weet ik, maar heb het idee dat ik behoorlijk wat mis zonder die maillinglijst
<RawChid> IN principe zou vrijdag de wiki weer moeten werken bedenk ik me net. Want 1 juli moet de server over zijn
<RawChid> De JFL lijst bedoel je ?
<RawChid> Er zijn verschillende lijsten namelijk :P
<Rachelle_work> na ja waar jullie deze dingen bespreken
<hannie> Rachelle_work, er is een JFL-lijst, maar die is alleen voor leden
<Rachelle_work> oke
<hannie> als je mee gaat doen aan het project word je lid gemaakt
<Rachelle_work> kej
<hannie> Rachelle_work, als commandoline hier is zullen we het er verder over hebben, ok?
<Rachelle_work> kej
 * Rachelle_work schelt ff op zichzelf dat ze het DB model zo verkeerd had
<RawChid> Prutser
<RawChid> DB-models zijn zo pre 2010
<RawChid> leoquant, ben je inmiddels alweer een beetje Ubuntu-fit?
<Rachelle_work> RawChid het schema voor een site is ook niet lastig :P  Maar voor een MMORPG wel
<RawChid> Een stuk uitdagender dus
<Rachelle_work> jep
<Rachelle_work> wat ik bedacht had werkte ook wel, maar was niet zo handig voor de automatische taken
<RawChid> Maar ik probeerde gewoon subtiel te hinten dat ik relationele database schema's soms niet echt nodig vind. Gewoon alleen een OO-model en een ORM tool ofzo
<RawChid> :P
<Rachelle_work> true, echter met 45 tabellen die onderling gelinkt zijn.. :P
<RawChid> Kan prima, maar je kunt het ook makkelijker verprutsen naturlijk :)
<hannie> Relationele databases zijn geweldig, maar je moet wel eerst normaliseren.
<RawChid> Ik weet trouwens niet hoe goed dat in PHP werkt
<Rachelle_work> uhu.   Het ging er vooral om hoe we de verschillende werelden uit elkaar houden
<hannie> Heb je de relaties tussen die "werelden" in kaart gebracht?
<RawChid> Normaliseren, die heb ik lang niet gehoord :)
<hannie> Dat is ook echt de onderliggende theorie.
<Rachelle_work> hannie er zijn geen relaties :P  Buiten dat de cron aan ze allemaal moet kunnen
<RawChid> Ik heb ooit geleerd met 1e, 2e normaalvorm enzo. Ben dat vergeten, maar pas het onbewust nog wel toe.
<Rachelle_work> ze kunnen allemaal hetzelfde, maar er zijn geen cross-links
<hannie> RawChid, ja die bedoelde ik.
<Rachelle_work> als je bijvoorbeeld in italie ziet kan je niet communiseren ed met spelers uit europa
<Rachelle_work> zit
<hannie> Rachelle_work, ik dacht dat het om een relationele database ging
<hannie> Ik zal me er niet verder mee bemoeien
<Rachelle_work> hannie  binnen die werelden zijn er vele links hoor ;)
<RawChid> Ach, maakt niet uit hannie, we lullen maar wat
<Rachelle_work> spelers aan powers, berichten, wapens, drugsvoorraden, etc
<hannie> RawChid, ik l'de gewoon mee
<Rachelle_work> zo'n wereld kan je zien als een realm in een spel als WoW
<RawChid> Instantie
<Rachelle_work> alleen is bij ons de boel alleen nog op software-niveau gescheiden, nog geen fisiek aparte servers
<hannie> RawChid, inmiddels heb ik mailtje over uitstel verzonden naar de lijst
<hannie> Ik heb maar vrijdag 15-7 geprikt
<RawChid> Oh, dan kan ik denk ik wel
<hannie> dat zou fijn zijn. We kunnen je niet missen;)
<RawChid> lol
<hannie> Tot de volgende keer maar weer, doei
<RawChid> Ik vind trouwens dat de wiki geen showstopper is voor de vergadering
<RawChid> Maargoed, uitstellen is niet erg, gezien we toch weinig te melden hebben
<hannie> ok, dag
<RawChid> Dag
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> Genietend van vakantie.
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> ik ook :)
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> Programmeren, piano, orgel.. lukt wel om 7 weken om te krijgen
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> ja is dik ideaal zo'n vakantie, heb ik ook weer wat tijd om meer basgitaar te spelen, en meer artwork.... AAAAAAAWWWWWWW YEEEEEAAAAHHHH
<RawChid> Good busy
<RawChid> Hey Idroy, wel leuk. Volgens mij konden voor het nieuwe forum thema ook nog wel wat artwork gebruiken, maar dat weet ik niet helemaa lzeker
<Idroy> ja klopt, ronnie heeft mij de project file gestuurd
<RawChid> Ah :-)
<Idroy> maar is lastig om zoiets groots (waar al erg veel in staat), om nog wat aan toe te voegen, ik heb al wel kleine dingetjes gedaan
<Idroy> kleine details
<RawChid> Ja, of alleen icoontjes enzo, maar dat was volgens mij al klaar
<Idroy> ja klopt
<Idroy> het was al aardig goed op weg
<Idroy> ik vind het erg netjes trouwens :-)
<Idroy> mooi clean, en sluit mooi aan op de nieuwe ubuntu theme
<Idroy> zo, even een topic gestart over teken tablets, ik zoek er dus eentje, die met ubuntu en windows 7 overweg kan, ik zat dus zelf te denken aan de wacom bamboo pen (maar ik kon dus niets vinden of die wel met ubuntu 11.04 zou werken), en misschien hebben andere leden wel een ander merk/type die beter is
<StefandeVries> Koop sowieso geen Trust. Meuk.
<Idroy> idd
<Idroy> dat weet ik ;)
<StefandeVries> ik spreek uit ervaring :P
<RawChid> Niet te vertrouwen? :P
<Idroy> yep, ik ook, kheb ook wel wat van trust gehad... nog wel geluk mee gehad, maar echt super goed was het niet nee
<StefandeVries> Daar komt-ie nog wel achter, RawChid :P
<OerHeks> nou, de nieuwe bamboo is multi touch
<StefandeVries> dat lijkt me trouwens wel leuk voor platform-pc toepassingen
<Idroy> op zich hoeft dat niet per se, ik wil gewoon met een pennetje werken
<Idroy> zal wel mooi zijn als die kan onderscheiden hoe hard ik druk, maargoed dat is zeker geen must
<StefandeVries> Hedendaagse tablets kunnen dat bijna altijd, maar de driver moet er ondersteuning voor bieden.
<OerHeks> ja, bij de oudere safier is dat al mogenlijk, drukgevoeligheid in 256/512 stapjes
<Idroy> hmmmm
<Idroy> zo'n bamboo pen is 53 euro (inc. verzendkosten, en nieuw)
<StefandeVries> Werkt-ie in Linux/Ubuntu?
<Idroy> kan ik echt heel weinig over vinden, op de site zelf staat van niet, maar op de ubuntu forums (de engelse), stond dat het wel kon, dmv een driver installatie, maar dat is voor 10.04, en ik zag ook ergens heel kort dat ie out of the box werkte met 11.04 (die ik heb), maar dat kan ik nu ook niet meer weer vinden...
<StefandeVries> hmm..
<StefandeVries> dat schiet niet op
<Idroy> ah, ik zie hier dat er een ppa is voor de drivers...
<StefandeVries> Goed nieuws. :)
<Idroy> ah het type nummer van dat ding is ctl 460... daar kan ik net wat meer mee
<OerHeks> ik heb ook wel eens lopen zoeken naar die pendriver om iemand te helpen, geen succes  :(
<Idroy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949&highlight=wacom+bamboo hier staat in ieder geval over alle bamboo varianten voor 10.04 tot 11.04... hele lap tekst alleen
<Idroy> nu al geen zin in... naja ik heb dat ding ook nog niet :P
<Idroy> maarja, eerst maar kijken of die out of the box werkt in ubuntu 11.04... ik ben nogal lui met dat soort dingen, daarom is voor mij soms windows gewoon veel fijner, omdat ik nogal lui ben... ^^
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
<DarkEra> RawChid, guess it's time.... spannend :D
<Idroy> ik zie net dat de site offline is, komt doordat canonical de dns aan het overzetten is? of dat jullie de forum aan het overzetten zijn naar de nieuwe server?
<DarkEra> ik denk het laatste?
<DarkEra> :)
<DarkEra> het zal toch met elkaar samen hangen denk ik
<Idroy> naja, omdat ik las dat de dns van de wiki overgezet moest worden (door canonical), en in dat zelfde topic las ik dat het forum ook nog wel eens offline kon gaan,
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Beide
<Idroy> ah ok
<RawChid> Het forum wordt "as we speak" overgezet
<Idroy> ah nice
<Idroy> met de nieuwe theme? :-)
<RawChid> De andere dingen zoals wiki blijven wel beschikbaar, maar forum moet echt ff down
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> np
<RawChid> Idroy, nee, dat is voorlopig nog niet af
<Idroy> ah ok
<RawChid> Als we dit achter de rug hebben kunnen we dat thema wel serieus weer eens oppakken
<Idroy> ok, cool
<DarkEra> lijkt me wel leuk om mee te gaan natuurlijk met een up to date thema :)
<RawChid> Zeker, maar daarvoor moet ook de forumsoftware zelf een upgrade krijgen. En dat is weer een verhaal apart
<DarkEra> dat snap ik ;)
<DarkEra> althans..... enigzins toch
<RawChid> Er zitten wat custom hacks in, zoals de kaart. Dat maakt een standaard upgrade lastig
<RawChid> Ik weet zelf de ins en outs ook niet echt
<Idroy> nu gebruiken we fml 2 toch?
<Idroy> of hoe heet het ook alweer... :P
<RawChid> SMF
<Idroy> dat zocht ik :P
<Idroy> naja als het werkt...
<Idroy> tis volgens mij wel lastiger te customizen (maarja, 1 2 3  switchen van software is ook niet te doen)
<DarkEra> het verschilt volgens mij niet zo veel van de voorgaande forum software..... dacht ik
<Idroy> nee, klopt, nu gebruiken we dus smf, en we blijven dat ook gebruiken (alleen nieuwere versie)
<RawChid> Ik weet fijne ff niet. Maar volgens mij kan het thema alleen in 2.0 werken. En die is niet zo lang geleden final geworden
<DarkEra> Ik probeerde m'n weg te vinden in phpbb een tijd terug, moet ik de draad weer eens op pakken. SMF ken ik uit mijn periode als Admin bij LMUBE
<Idroy> maar dat smf is gewoon wat lastiger te customizen, verder niet erg, aangezien de nieuwe thema (wat wel technisch mogelijk is) erg net eruit ziet en mooi aansluit aan het nieuwe ubuntu thema
<DarkEra> en de korte tijd bij Ubuntu NL trouwens ook :)
<RawChid> Idroy, wat kun jij nog meer naast ontwerpen?
<Idroy> hoe bedoel je? aan het forum? Of gewoon hele andere dingen?
<RawChid> Kun je een beetje HTML, PHP, dat soort dingen?
<Idroy> klein beetje, niet echt super geweldig, ik ben meer van het plaatjes bakken ;-)
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Nouhja, ik ben wel een beetje van: "Schoenmaker, houd je bij je leest" ;)
<Idroy> ik heb html wel gehad met informatica op school, maarja dat stelde ook niet echt voor
<Idroy> inderdaad
<RawChid> Ik kan programmeren, maar heb echt geen gevoel voor ontwerp. Heb het meerdere malen geprobeerd, maar opgegeven
<RawChid> Ik stop de tijd liever in beter worden in programmeren
<Idroy> ah ja, ik stop het in artworken :-)
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Ik heb weinig mensen gezien die beide goed kunnen
<RawChid> ECHT goed
<RawChid> Genoeg die een beetje van beide kunnen hoor :)
<RawChid> Niets mis mee
<Idroy> om iets goed te kunnen moet je er zo veel tijd in stoppen, en als je dan beide goed wilt kunnen moet je in beide veel tijd stoppen
 * RawChid is ff weg
 * DarkEra too
<DarkEra> laters :)
<Idroy> cya
<Idroy> ik ga ook maar
<Idroy> succes met alles overzetten en alles :-)
<RawChid> Thnx, laterz
 * RawChid is just the messenger :P
<asfyxia> Rawchid, zijn jullie nu bezig? Want de site ligt op de vod ;-)
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> De site werkt trouwens prima ;)
<RawChid> Maar het forum daarentegen :P
<asfyxia> Okay ;-) Was even een verrassing. Duurt het nog lang waarmee jullie nu bezig zijn?
<RawChid> Ben er zelf niet mee bezig. Kan geen inschatting geven
<asfyxia> Dat schatte ik al in, anders was je niet hier ;-)
<RawChid> DNS moet ook doorgevoerd worden, dat kan 0 tot 24 uur duren
<RawChid> Tot het bij jouw provider ook goed staat zeg maar
<asfyxia> Tsja, wist niet wat er precies gaande was...
<RawChid> Ik had het wel gemeld at teh forum, maar dat heb je vast niet gelezen
<OerHeks> wiki is wel online
<asfyxia> Tsja, ik lees niet alles, heb nog meer bezigheden. Dat zal wel voor meer gelden. Maar, je moet er toch niet aan denken dat deze omzettingen getracht waren onder het vroeger 'consensus' model... :-P
<asfyxia> Ben al blij dat het loopt en er schot in zit.
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> We hadden natuurlijk ook geen tijd om te wachten tot iedereen het ging lezen :P
<RawChid> En euh, consensus? wasda
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> OerHeks, alleen het forum is echt down
<RawChid> De rest draait, en zal vanzelf overspringen wanneer DNS is doorgevoerd. Voor readonly dingen (website enzo) maakt dat geen fluit uit
<RawChid> Draait nu dus dubbel
<OerHeks> ja dat heb ik meegekregen totzover
<RawChid> Lange leve IRC!
<RawChid> Want dat is (bijna) nooit down
 * RawChid klopt af
 * DarkEra heeft de gok gewaagd
<asfyxia> Yeah, terecht dat het doorgezet is. Als eea om is, meldt maar op subforum Ubuntu-nl, dan kan daarna menigeen grommen ;-) Ik heb de ballen verstand van servers, maar ik snap wel dat het tijd kost om te checken of alles op de nieuwe server hetzelfde draait als op de oude, en daarna op de oude de nek om gedraaid kan worden. En dat kost dus even wat tijd. Of zie ik dit verkeerd?
<DarkEra> Ik heb hier de Nouveau driver in 11.04 geinstalleerd, loopt niet slecht voor een hoog experimentele driver
<RawChid> Je ziet het aardig goed asfyxia
<OerHeks> hoe loopt youtube, DarkEra ?
<DarkEra> OerHeks, moment... even checken :)
<RawChid> FYI asfyxia, er is trouwens wel aangekondigd dat het forum 1 dezer dagen er een tijdje uit zou liggen ;)
<asfyxia> En dat voor een non ICT'er.... thx. Heel veel succes trouwens, voor iedereen, met alle acties. Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat ;-)
<DarkEra> OerHeks, normaal zoals altijd. Ik heb geen specifiek probleem zo te zien
<OerHeks> cool
<DarkEra> had jij prob's met Nouveau en Youtube (Flash)?
<OerHeks> ja, met\ nvidia 7025 onboard
<DarkEra> hier in de laptop zit een nVidia GeForce 9300M G
<OerHeks> go ?
<DarkEra> even opzoeken
<OerHeks> ik leerde gister dat de go geen fx is .. i.v.m. de 73 driver
<DarkEra> http://www.medion.de/md96640/uk/noflash.html
<DarkEra> deze lappie is het iig.... uit 2008
<OerHeks> netjes
<DarkEra> voorlopig nog goed genoeg
<DarkEra> als het mee zit komt begin volgend jaar een eerste desktop
<DarkEra> heb tot nu twee lappies gehad met deze erbij en een netbook heb ik ook nog
<asfyxia> Ah, mijn netbookje is erg polulair hier in huis.
<asfyxia> Klein maar fijn, en met een 'state of the art'  Kubuntu 11.04 en Mint9 in huis...
<DarkEra> Hey asfyxia :)
<asfyxia> Hey, DarkEra (LOL. had je me nog niet opgemerkt of zeau ;-)
<DarkEra> jawel hoor maar ik dacht ik laat jullie even rustig kletsen ;)
<asfyxia> Ook goed ;-)
<DarkEra> netbookjes zijn fun maar m'n Archos tablet vind helemaal leuk
<DarkEra> vind ik moet dat zijn.... LOL
<asfyxia> LOL, als ik denk aan de 'frantic' revelaties van mensen die uit hun dak gaan dat het forum misschien wel een dagje uit de lucht is. Totdat Rawchid zich ermee gaat bemoeien, dat spreekt ;-)
<RawChid> Misschien is het beter voor mij dat ik me niet in dat soort discussies meng
<RawChid> Ik denk dat niet dan alleen maar melig kan zijn
<DarkEra> :)
<RawChid> niet=ik
<DarkEra> zow, dat was een gil.... moment brb. zoon roept
<RawChid> Speen ff in de rum dompelen, of isssie daar te oud voor? :PPP
<DarkEra> 4 maanden :)
<DarkEra> met de lengte en een gewicht van eentje van 9 maanden
<asfyxia> Och, Rawchid, de taakverdeling is misschien wat divers, maar het is belangrijk dat de overzetting goed loopt. Wie welke rol speelt, is daaraan ondergeschikt. Je bent een schakel in het geheel.
<RawChid> Ah het viel mee, je bent snel terug DarkEra :P
<DarkEra> de vrouw was vlugger erbij ;)
<asfyxia> @DarkEra: oude tijden herleven.,.  *kuch*
<meetingology`> asfyxia: Error: "DarkEra:" is not a valid command.
<DarkEra> lol
<RawChid> Jeumig
<RawChid> rotbot
<DarkEra> i knew that xD
<DarkEra> tja, dan ben ik maar geen geldig commando :P
<RawChid> @
<RawChid> @@
<meetingology`> RawChid: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @"
<meetingology`> RawChid: Error: No closing quotation
<RawChid> Oei
<RawChid> AlanBell, did you sanitze your input ;)
<asfyxia> 'not avalid command', alsof mensen als binaire entiteiten te commanderen zijn, en dat de bedoeling zou zijn, LOL
<RawChid> sanitize*
<DarkEra> Where am i... The Matrix? Tron?.....
<asfyxia> Alan Bell, eat your heart out... 'Heart, what is that? Identify.' ;-P
<DarkEra> LOL...
<DarkEra> Wrong input. Please try again.
<AlanBell> on the contrary, I like to make sure everything is completely insane before inputting it
<RawChid> Hehe
<asfyxia> Ok AlenBall. Remember HAL? Remember what happened to him from an infidelious life-form? Renew your strategies now. Be prepared! Be afraid!
<DarkEra> 0_o
 * DarkEra haalt wat bier, chips en ander voedsel
<RawChid> We zijn over heeren
<asfyxia> Ok dan. -e, -a *syntax error*  Have mercy on me, mighty bot! :-P
<DarkEra> continue, starts to sound like a great movie :D
<DarkEra> RawChid, cool
<DarkEra> zo, ik kan weer verder met PB's spammen :D
<asfyxia> Hoho, spammers weten we hier wel raad mee ;-)
<OerHeks> jaaaaa
<OerHeks> forum is nogsteeds in onderhoud
<DarkEra> asfyxia, gniffel :P
<RawChid> Klopt, wachten op DNS
<RawChid> En als je echt begint te schuimbekken zonder forum moet je het volgende toevoegen aan /etc/hosts
<RawChid> 212.72.227.42  forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<asfyxia> Schuimbekken? Pffff. Hooguit om die 30  spammers of zo, ui Sjina en omstreken,  die ik nu niet eruit kan flikkeren.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-30
<asfyxia> Achtung  Achtung... AlanBell, please reanimate... You can do it... call back to life our notorious bastards, dedicated to piratizing open source, and so forth, without prejudice, but okay :-)
<RawChid> ??
<RawChid> Ben je nou toch aan het ijlen?
<OerHeks> zeg piraatje ...
<asfyxia> Hey, cool man, we zijn over!
<DarkEra> hé een smurf op het forum
<RawChid> AlanBell, http://xkcd.com/327/ :P
<asfyxia> LOL, het heeft iets meer dan een half uur geduurd, maar het forum is over! Congratz voor de betrokkenen.
 * DarkEra schuift de tap naar binnen en wat kratten met flessen frisdrank en water
<DarkEra> 1 ding valt me op...... de avatars zijn weg :P
<DarkEra> asfyxia, bij jou ook?
<asfyxia> Oei, als ik antwoord wilgeven valt alles weg (oude mededeling). Het lijkt wel een statische overname. Hmmmm.
<RawChid> Browser herstarten als je /etc/hosts hebt veranderd
<RawChid> Anders gewoon veilig afwachten
<RawChid> Goed punt DarkEra, hier ook
<DarkEra> viel me net pas op :)
<RawChid> Heb het doorgegeven, nu ga ik weg
<RawChid> Truste!!
<DarkEra> ok
<DarkEra> see you
<DarkEra> :)
<asfyxia> Browser herstart, maakt geen flikker uit. Hmmzz ?
<asfyxia> Allez, niettemin een mooie nachtrust voor iedereen ;-)
<DarkEra> ook voor jou
<DarkEra> tot laters :)
<asfyxia> Voor degenen die nog op zijn: tot laterz ;-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Idroy> hallo
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<StefandeVries> hoihoi Idroy
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<StefandeVries> hoihoi Rachelle
<StefandeVries> RawChid:
<StefandeVries> Sorry
<Idroy> zo even een account aangemaakt op de wiki. Kan ik alleen geen bijlage toevoegen, weird..., ik stuur ronnie anders wel even een berichtje ofzo, (tenzij ik er zelf nog iets voor moet doen)
<RawChid> Idroy, ik kan zo ook wel ff met je meekijken
<RawChid> IK zal even testen of ik wel bijlagen kan
<Idroy> oh ok
<RawChid> (nieuwe server he
<RawChid> )
<Idroy> yep :P
<StefandeVries> Forum ligt er nog uit, dus 25% van mijn online tijd moet ik anders gaan invullen :P
<leoquant> forum is hier "up"
<Idroy> bij mij doet het forum het al wel
<StefandeVries> hier nog niet
<RawChid> DNS
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> 00:52:55 <+RawChid> En als je echt begint te schuimbekken zonder forum moet je het volgende toevoegen aan  /etc/hosts
<RawChid> 00:53:00 <+RawChid> 212.72.227.42  forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<StefandeVries> Op m'n telefoon werkt het wel, dus doe het daar wel mee.
<Idroy> rofl, schuimbekken zonder forum xD
<leoquant> forum stress Idroy
<leoquant> virtuele kroeg dicht
<RawChid> Idroy, ik lees dat er op het forum ook niet ge-upload kan worden
<Idroy> ah, dan kan het waarschijnlijk ook nog niet op de wiki-pagina
<StefandeVries> /etc/hosts aangepast, nog steeds niet beschikbaar. meh, never mind, komt wel goed
<leoquant> cache legen
<RawChid> Browser herstarten
<RawChid> CTRL+F5
<StefandeVries> Ik zie het wel ;)
<StefandeVries> Is het trouwens mogelijk in VirtualBox een server in te richten en die voor de grote boze wereld beschikbaar te maken?
<Rachelle> ja hoor
<Rachelle> gewoon in je router het IP van de VB-sessie doorkoppelen
<StefandeVries> Oké, dan doe ik iets verkeerd. xD
<StefandeVries> Ja, precies, dat gaat altijd mis bij mij
<StefandeVries> Port forwarding werkt nooit
<Rachelle> en je VB-sessie uiteraard een vast IP geven en zijn firewall ook op poort 80 openen
<StefandeVries> been there, done that.
<Rachelle> ok
<StefandeVries> Woeps.
<RawChid> Idroy, ik kan NU wel uploaden op wiki
<RawChid> Kun je nog eens prpoberen?
<Idroy> ok
<RawChid> anders ff testen bij deze pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Zandbak
<Idroy> ik ga het nu proberen
<Idroy> ok
<RawChid> Zandbak is om te spelen
<StefandeVries> Forum weer bereikbaar zonder kunstgrepen :)
<StefandeVries> provider-DNS kennelijk weer bij
<Idroy> bewerken en bijlage toevoegen kan op de zandbak, maar niet in de artwork wiki (geen toestemming)
<leoquant> RawChid, ik heb net mijn avatar opnieuw geupload, net als wanda waarschijnlijk
<RawChid> Idroy, ik weet wat het probleem is. WAcht ff, ik help je over een kwartier ofzo
<RawChid> Dan fix ik het.
<Idroy> ok, is goed, heeft verder niet veel haast, maarja het is wel fijn om het te kunnen :)
<leoquant> alle avatars staan er nu
<leoquant> ook geanimeerde
<leoquant> wiki upload doet het ook afaik
<leoquant> sterk werk
<RawChid> Idroy, wat is je inlog naam vd wiki?
<leoquant> Ubuntu Nederlands - Info Center was dit een actieve "link" op het forum?
<Idroy> inlog naam is Yordi de Graaf
<RawChid> Met spaties?
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> en hoofdletters
<RawChid> Klik eens rechtsboven op je naam, en geef mij die URL aub
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Yordi%20de%20Graaf
<Idroy> bedoel je dat?
<RawChid> Ja, dank
<RawChid> Eigenlijk wil je geen spaties in je naam en/of pagina's. Maar blijkbaar accepteert onze wiki dat gewoon.
<RawChid> Nu krijg je die %20 in de URL he
<Idroy> ja inderdaad
<Idroy> leermoment, ^^
<RawChid> Mja, als de wiki het accepteert kan jij er niets aa ndoen :P
<RawChid> Idroy, ik heb je wat meer rechten gegeven. Kun je kijken of je nu wel kunt uploaden?
<RawChid> In /Artwork that is
<Idroy> ok
<RawChid> Default kunnen nieuwe mensen alleen dingen in /community nml
<Idroy> ja
<Idroy> nu lukt het wel :)
<Idroy> dankje ;D
<RawChid> iz nize
<Idroy> :D*
 * RawChid is er ff weg van. later
<Rachelle> wb leoquant
<leoquant> hee Rachelle
<StefandeVries> RawChid: heeft de server last van lag?
<StefandeVries> vind het forum minder responsief reageren dan voor de overzetting
<RawChid> De hele tijd of af en toe? Hier werkt het prima op dit moment
<StefandeVries> af en toe laden sommige pagina's niet
<RawChid> Ik had dat vanmorgen ook 1 keer
<StefandeVries> We zullen het een kinderziekte noemen
<StefandeVries> ;)
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: o/
<DarkEra> \o
<leoquant> StefandeVries, DarkEra hallo
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, had jij nog iets geschreven voor de reapproval, of stond er reeds tekst?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nog niks geschreven
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication  is de te vormen pagina geworden, maar er staat reeds aardig wat
<leoquant> die pagina is een andere dan de eerdere opzet
<leoquant> en daar staat mwanzo redelijk ingevuld al
<StefandeVries> Wat is mijn aandeel dan nog waard?
<leoquant> ik vind zelf de inleiding vreemd
<leoquant> het begint met een woord mwanzo, met daaronder workshops
<leoquant> ik mis een inleiding
<leoquant> kij ook?
<RawChid> Volgens mij moet dat nog gemaakt worden
<leoquant> j
<RawChid> Precies
<RawChid> Ik had alleen workshops toegevoegd....
<leoquant> RawChid, bedankt
<RawChid> De rest dus expres open gelaten
<leoquant> StefandeVries, misschien een prachtige inleidin g over de achtergronden?
<StefandeVries> Mijn taak om een Engelstalige intro te geven op het Nederlandse Mwanzo-initiatief en de invulling ervan?
<RawChid> Een prachtige he, geen normale
<RawChid> :PPP
 * RawChid hides
<leoquant> klopt StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> it won't at all be a problem, RawChid. You know that. :P
<leoquant> prachtig heb ik nooit genoemd..idd ツ
<leoquant> ok, dan is dat ook weer duidelijk
<RawChid> 14:42:54 <+leoquant> StefandeVries, misschien een prachtige inleidin g over de achtergronden?
<leoquant> jajaj :P
<RawChid> :-D
 * RawChid hides again
<StefandeVries> Niet ontkennen, leoquant. :P
<leoquant> in eerste instantie niet...:)
<leoquant> stefan zou een stukje schrijven namens/voor het mwanzo team voor de reapproval page. zie forum
<leoquant> Cees, ping
<leoquant> afwezig...komt later wel
<StefandeVries> Ik zal m'n Wordpressexperiment even aan de kant schuiven
<StefandeVries> leoquant, wanneer is Ubuntu NL Mwanzo officieel van start gegaan?
<DarkEra> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> 05-11-2010 StefandeVries
<leoquant> even checken
<leoquant> 28-11 eerste vergadering dus 05-11 begon ik op het forum met het idee afaik
<StefandeVries> 05-11 initiatief
<StefandeVries> 28-11 van de grond gekomen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> forum traaaag
<DarkEra> wilde ik net zeggen
<DarkEra> nu gaat ie weer
<leoquant> back later
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> yooh
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<StefandeVries> Eerste opzetje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635790/
<leoquant> outstanding
<StefandeVries> Satisfactory, so far?
<leoquant> yes!
<leoquant> meld ook dat er veel mizikaal talent is
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ^
<leoquant> u
<StefandeVries> leoquant: is dat werkelijk van belang?
<leoquant> nee!
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Dan zal ik het niet vermelden. :P
<RawChid> Is paste.ubuntu bij jullie ook zo stom dat hij zinnen niet afkapt
<RawChid> Ik zal het straks even lezen StefandeVries
<leoquant> weet je algemene opmerking, zou het leuk zijn wanneer die pictures zich zouden uitvergroten, maar das offtopic
<leoquant> klopt RawChid
<RawChid> Echt irritant
<RawChid> Magoed, copy, en paste in gedit doet wonderen
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<RawChid> Goed begin StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<StefandeVries> RawChid, leoquant: wat verwachten jullie nog meer?
<RawChid> 1 ding
<RawChid> more active community contributors by
<RawChid> -organizing workshops
<MrChrisDruif> Cool
<RawChid> Niet alleen met workshops. Ook met persoonlijke hulp ed. (dat heb je later wel gezegd ) maar staat hier zo in 1 zin.
<RawChid> Beetje raar, of ligt dat aan mij?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik ga
<RawChid> Dag Druifje
<StefandeVries> RawChid: grammaticaal is het een correcte opsomming :\
<RawChid> Inhoudelijk klopt het allemaal wel
<StefandeVries> Ik begrijp je punt wat betreft die opsomming denk ik niet helemaal/
<StefandeVries> .*
<RawChid> Oh shit
<RawChid> Copy paste faal
<RawChid> Ik snap het nu. Heel mooi!
<StefandeVries> Geen grammar slips?
<RawChid> Mijn Engels is niet zo goed
<RawChid> Ik kan me wel uitdrukken, maar vraag me niet naar grammatica
<leoquant> Engels is oxford Engels
<StefandeVries> Oké
<leoquant> outtanding
<leoquant> s
<leoquant> ssssss
<StefandeVries> outssssssssstanding
<StefandeVries> jaja :P
<leoquant> tjonge! :)\
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het gevoel dat ik iets mis in m'n verhaal
<leoquant> sisle tongue
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> Iets met sfeer oid.
<RawChid> Ik ben nu een beetje druk, maar wil later nog wel met je meedenken
<leoquant> ik lees het nog eens
<RawChid> De eerste opzet is iig goed nu
<leoquant> dat het een succes is, dat we groeien en bloeien?
<StefandeVries> Ja, bijvoorbeeld
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de ideeën en insteek belicht, nu nog de praktijkervaringen thus far
<leoquant> dat zou ik dan heel kort vermelden, want het is subjectief
<RawChid> Ja, visie
<leoquant> je verhaal staat inhoudelijk
<leoquant> feitelijk
<StefandeVries> Dat wijd ik twee zinnen aan 'onze' ervaringen tot nu toe.
<StefandeVries> "We feel.."
<leoquant> tep
<leoquant> er is een workshop geweest via streaming media
<leoquant> met foto's ergens
<leoquant> ==>commandoline/dooitze
<leoquant> ook leuk
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> commandoline zit nu in parijs, anders had ik hem even gevraagd waar die foto's te vinden zijn
<StefandeVries> RawChid, leoquant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635840/
<hannie> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> hannie: pong
<commandoline> ik dacht er net over om hetzelfde te doen :P
<hannie> Ik zag dat je van kleur veranderde ;) ff tijd?
<commandoline> zeker
<hannie> Ik ben net een mailtje aan het samenstellen over een jfl vergaderingetje
<hannie> We zullen dus maar met z'n drieën zijn
<commandoline> idd
<hannie> Als leoquant hier was geweest hadden we gelijk iets kunnen afspreken
<hannie> Ik zal het mailtje van mij even op de post doen.
<commandoline> ok
<hannie> commandoline, gisteren hebben we Rachelle gevraagd of ze mee wil doen
<hannie> Ik heb begrepen dat zij kan programmeren (html?)
<commandoline> alle hulp is welkom :)
<hannie> Morgenmiddag kijk ik wat vroeger of jullie hier zijn om een datum te prikken, ok?
<commandoline> ja, prima.
<RawChid> FYI, ze kan ook PHP enzo
<hannie> RawChid, hoi. Dat is nog beter
<commandoline> RawChid: hmm, we zouden de switch naar PHP kunnen maken
<RawChid> Python is de Ubuntu way to go.
<hannie> PHP is meer voor andere systemen?
<commandoline> ja, en het is hier ook niet zo handig denk ik
<RawChid> Binnen de Ubuntu community zit er in het algemeen meer Python kennis, en wordt er vaak daarvoor gekozen
<RawChid> Daarom ook bijv. moinmoin als wiki (terwijl er naar mijn mening fijnere wiki's in andere talen zijn bijv :P)
<hannie> Als we in Python niet tegen grenzen aanlopen is er niets mis mee
<commandoline> Het voordeel van Python is dat alle goede websocket-servers erin geschreven zijn.
<hannie> dag Thomas_de_Graaff
<commandoline> (ok, vergeleken met PHP dan, Java en vast nog een paar hebben ook goede servers)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo hannie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kwam even kijken of het forum er ook bij anderen uitligt?
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, het vertalen van Ubuntu Desktop Guide vordert gestaag
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: ligt er vanaf hier uit
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik zal ff checken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :) (die desktopvertaling)
<RawChid> Klopt, de server heeft het heel erg druk Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien moet Bas er dan een core bijzetten oid?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: had je m'n linkje nog gekregen?
<hannie> ok, forum overbelast
<hannie> dat is beter dan dat er geen belangstelling zou zijn :)
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ja, maar moet zo weer weg
<johanvd> Thomas_de_Graaff, meer geheugen is nodig
<StefandeVries> oké RawChid
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, hebben jullie al contact opgenomen met Bas?
<commandoline> hannie: ik zal je mailtje even beantwoorden...
<hannie> commandoline, prima
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: was jij degene die een om een stukje over Mwanzo vroeg, aangaande de reapproval-pagina?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep. :) Dat was ik. Inmiddels is de opzet wel wat gewijzigd van de pagina, dus er is minder ruimte voor de verschillende teams om informatie neer te zetten. Maar er is nog steeds een entry voor Mwanzo waar het e.e.a. aan info kan staan.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: mijn concept -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635840/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat ziet er goed uit! :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zet je het zelf op de reapproval pagina erbij?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication#Ubuntu-NL_Mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Als iemand anders dat zou kunnen doen, graag; ik heb er geen account.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan doe ik dat. :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je . :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kort het wel een beetje in waar mogelijk ok?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (exacte datum e.d. is niet zo van belang bijvoorbeeld)
<hannie> StefandeVries, hulde. Prima tekst. (nog even of in or veranderen)
<StefandeVries> Damn, bekende Dutch<>English slip van me
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: kan je dat even veranderen?
<StefandeVries> Stom, stom, stom
<hannie> StefandeVries, doe niet zo gek. Het is gewoon een prima tekst
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die pagina moet zowieso nog een keer helemaal langsgelopen worden hoor, als ik mezelf een beetje ken staat hij nog boordevol fouten. :D
<StefandeVries> hannie: maar het is wel stom voor een native speaker :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, een dual speaker toch
<StefandeVries> bilingual inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Allebei net zo goed.
<hannie> Het is heel prettig om mensen in de community te hebben die goed zijn in zowel Engels als Nederlands
<StefandeVries> En gelukkig ben ik niet de enige.
<StefandeVries> De volgende groep binnen Ubuntu NL wordt Ubuntu NL Music
<commandoline> hannie: mailtje verstuurd
<hannie> commandoline, oki, ik ga hem lezen.
<hannie> Tot volgende keer allemaal
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei, hannie
<commandoline> dag hannie
<commandoline> hmm, te laat :(
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb 't in de wiki gezet, kijk maar even of het zo ok is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication#Ubuntu-NL_Mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: prima, dank je :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De workshops staan erboven al, daarom had ik ze verwijderd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jij bedankt. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Plakken is minder werk dan schrijven. :D
<StefandeVries> het was geen moeite hoor :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik geloof dat de HCC server nu echt over de rooie is... de wiki doet het ook niet meer..
<StefandeVries> Zal ongetwijfeld wel goed komen.
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, zie andere chan
<RawChid> De hele server is al een tijd op zn gat
<StefandeVries> Leuk hostingaanbod.
<Oer> http://212.72.227.42/ is wel te bereiken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Komt wel goed, waarschijnlijk moet er wat geheugen bijgeprikt worden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (en dat is niet zo moeilijk aangezien het een virtuele server is. )
<StefandeVries> Toch slordig.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sja, het is nog even afwachten wat de oorzaak is natuurlijk. Maar het zou best kunnen zijn dat er niet goed is ingeschat hoeveel geheugen er nodig is.
<StefandeVries> hallo asfyxia
<asfyxia> Hi Stefan
<asfyxia> LOL, het forum ligt op de vot
<StefandeVries> Behoorlijk ja
<asfyxia> Omdat we nu verhuist zijn, worden we nu zowat geDDoSt door de servers van Baidu
<StefandeVries> Praktisch.
<asfyxia> Dat belooft wat voor de aankomende golf van vriendelijke verkopers aan de deur
<asfyxia> En vannacht heeft een Host uit Kansas tot zo'n 300 keer tevergeefs geprobeerd binnen te komen, in een tijdsbestek van een uur of twee
<StefandeVries> Je zou toch zeggen dat hij na 2 pogingen doorheeft, dat 't nie gaat werken.
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> hoi Idroy
<asfyxia> Tsja, slecht scriptje dus ;-)
<asfyxia> Hi Idroy
<StefandeVries> Tijd voor de dagelijkse portie Yamaha D-Deck DDK7.
<asfyxia> Dat is geen brommert neem ik aan? ;-)
<Idroy> en dat is? een elektrische piano?
<StefandeVries> elektronisch orgel
<asfyxia> Wist ik, maar ik wou even plagen ;-)
<Idroy> ah ja, ik zie het, op google images ^^
<StefandeVries> Ik wist dat je het wist, asfyxia
<StefandeVries> Mag ik dan nu? :P
<asfyxia> Ja, je mag. Denk om de buren ;-)
<Idroy> Nee, gewoon op 11 zetten dat ding :D
<asfyxia> Heb je en koptelefoon?
<asfyxia> Even bij de buren gluren, laterz ;-P
<Idroy> waarom hebben jullie allemaal plusjes voor jullie nicknames eigenlijk? Ja, ik ben nogal nieuw met irc
<StefandeVries> Omdat we allemaal voice hebben
<StefandeVries> Dat ding speelt zo lekker hè :D
<Idroy> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Alleen jammer dat het bovenste toetsenbord niet wat groter is
<Idroy> hmmm, ik moet binnenkort even nieuwe snaren halen voor mijn bas... ze beginnen dood aan het gaan
<StefandeVries> ben ik blij dat ik die zorgen nooit heb :p
<Idroy> ach, als je een beetje goeie snaren hebt, dan hoe je ze niet al te vaak te verwisselen
<StefandeVries> Wist eigenlijk niet daar verschil in zat
<Oer> ik denk dat temperatuurschommeling best wel invloed heeft.
<Idroy> je hebt sowieso drie verschillende soorten, roundwound (die hek er nu opzitten), en die zijn nogal stroef, aangezien er dus rond draad om heen gedraait is, dan heb je nog flatwound, en daar zit vierkant draad omheen gedraait en daardoor zijn die glad, en dan heb je nog tapewound, is een soort hybride
<StefandeVries> Van onze digitale piano is net een nieuwe versie uitgekomen, nu met alle 88 toetsen apart gesampled. Damn. -.-
<Idroy> flatwounds gaan het langste mee (aangezien er geen shit tussen kan komen)
<StefandeVries> begrijpelijk
<Idroy> en dan heb je nog weer verschillende merken, sommige merken hebben ze weer gecoat, en de andere weer niet, en naja zit ook weer verschil in
<Idroy> ik hoef niet zo vaak te stemmen, als ik een beetje vaak speel dan 1 keer in de week, maar dat verschilt weer een beetje per bas (niet dat ik zo'n dure heb, maarja ik vind hem wel fijn :P) , en temperatuur schommelingen
<StefandeVries> Irritant als je speelt en merkt dat je moet stemmen, vind ik altijd. :P
<Idroy> ye, naja opzich ben je er niet heel lang mee bezig (stem apparaat, en maar 4 snaren :P)
<StefandeVries> Hoe anders bij een piano.. :P
<Oer> ah het forum schijnt het weer te doen
<StefandeVries> Bevestigd
<Idroy> ghehe, met een piano ben je wel even langer bezig ja :P
<StefandeVries> Dat doe ik ook niet zelf :P
<Idroy> verstandig
<StefandeVries> Klussende buren zijn niet leuk.
<Idroy> ah, same here
<Idroy> dik irritant
<StefandeVries> orgel wat harder gezet :)
<Idroy> oh yeah
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRsw6xkswQ4  En nu deze
<Idroy> ye, das wel een leuk nummer om te spelen denk ik op zo'n apparaat, ik ben zelf niet zo'n grote MJ fan, maarja sommige nummers zijn wel catchy opzich
<StefandeVries> Zeker :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb wel de voetpartij een beetje versimpeld :P
<Idroy> kheb nu dat nummer in me kop hangen xD
<StefandeVries> heerlijk hè :D
<StefandeVries> Die Marco Cerbelle kiest de instrumenten ook goed uit
<Idroy> ja, idd
<StefandeVries> ik zal stoppen met m'n toetsinstrumentenspam :P
<Idroy> oh maakt niet uit hoor :P
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant en erkan^
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> en erkan^  en zippo
<StefandeVries> leoquant, Thomas heeft mijn stukje toegevoegd aan de Reapproval-pagina
<leoquant> great, well done
<leoquant> en bedankt!
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan ;)
<erkan^> hey StefandeVries en leoquant
<leoquant> weet iemand iets van undefined?
<leoquant> (toevallig?)
<erkan^> zippo ligt in de tuin, leoquant
<leoquant> nice erkan^
<leoquant> geef hem een knuf
<erkan^> zal ik doen (-: leoquant
<erkan^> ie zal erg blij zijn
<StefandeVries> leoquant: nee, hij is er ook niet geweest vandaag, volgens mij
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<leoquant> nou ja, vakantie ofzo
<StefandeVries> Komt nog wel eens terug :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij had Undifined het druk op het thuisfront laatst, ik weet niet in hoeverre dat nog speelt.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> o ja inderdaad
<erkan^> StefandeVries, ?
<Ronnie`> Hey Idroy, ik zie ineens een aantal nieuwe iconen, ziet er wederom goed uit zeg
<erkan^> is dat goeie site: http://www.ibood.com/nl/nl/  ????
<StefandeVries> Wat is er, erkan^ ?
<erkan^> mss wil ik hem kopen voor zuid-afrika
<Ronnie`> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Projecten/Pictogrammen/PersoonlijkeMappen
<erkan^> een digitale camera
<Idroy> yep, ik ben weer even bezig geweest :D
<Idroy> dankje :)
<erkan^> ik heb nog nooit gezien
<erkan^> --> ibood.com
<Idroy> ik verander ook iets aan de persoonlijk map icoon, gemaakt door dooitze (ik laat hem er gewoon staan, ik zet mijne er bij), ik zet dat huisje wat anders neer... in ieder geval tegen het oranje aan
<Idroy> ipv er boven te zweven
<StefandeVries> Dat jullie dat kunnen :|
<StefandeVries> Kijk, als we nu inloggeluidjes nodig hadden.. :p
<StefandeVries> Grafisch werk is niet aan me besteed
<Idroy> :P
<Ronnie`> Idroy: heb je nog ideeen voor het ubuntu-nl logo, of vind je dat we er één kunnen uitkiezen (stemmen op het forum)
<Idroy> ik zelf heb er geen ideeen meer...... denk ik.... ff wachten ;-)
<Idroy> ok, laten we maar gaan stemmen
<Idroy> ik heb geen ideeen meer
<Idroy> :-)
<Idroy> ik heb ook even de home folder icoon aangepast, en mijn versie erbij gezet
<Ronnie`> ja, die home folder is weer een verbetering
<Ronnie`> ik vind het mapicoon zelf (sjabloon) te veel in de linker bovenhoek staan
<Idroy> Ronnie`: Heb jij nog een idee voor een goeie tekentablet? Die met Ubuntu en windows 7 werkt? Ik heb het gister ook al even gevraagd, en zelf nog wat lopen zoeken, ik neig zelf naar de wacom bamboo pen (ik hoef verder geen profesionele, want die zijn me iets te duur)
<Ronnie`> geen idee, ik werk met muis en toetsenbord. Ik heb eenmaal op een wacom gewerkt (op een mac), is erg wennen. verder totaal geen verstand van dus
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> ronnie, je hebt toch wel gezien dat ik ook nog een ubuntu-nl logo heb ge-upload? (waarschijnlijk wel, maar ik vraag het maar voor de zekerheid ;-) (
<Ronnie`> Idroy: ja, gezien. heb je toevallig ook een 192
<Ronnie`> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL/Verkiezing
<Idroy> moet ik even kijken
<Idroy> ja ik heb er eentje van 192
<Idroy> moet ik je die even mailen?
<Ronnie`> je mag hem ook meteen op de wiki uploaden
<Idroy> gewoon even als bijlage? verder niet?
<Ronnie`> ja, alleen bijlage
<Idroy> k
<Idroy> zo
<Idroy> ik heb hem erop gezet
<Idroy> de 192
<Idroy> oh oops
<Idroy> in de verkeerde
<Idroy> wacht even
<Idroy> hij staat er nu wel
<Idroy> in: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL
<Ronnie`> noem hem maar '192-Yordi-1.png'
<Idroy> oh ok
<Ronnie`> en op de pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL/Verkiezing
<Idroy> staat op die pagina
<Ronnie`> super
<Idroy> nog niet op de pagina zelf, doe jij dat  of moet ik dat even snel doen?
<Idroy> wel als bijlage
<Ronnie`> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL/Verkiezing
<Ronnie`> hij staat er nu op
<Idroy> mooi :-)
<Idroy> succes, ik ben benieuwd welke het gaat worden :-)
<Idroy> ik ben even weg
<Idroy> tot zo
<Ronnie`> oke tot straks
<Idroy> eeeennnnnnnn ik ben weer terug :)
<StefandeVries> welkom terug
<Idroy> dankje :P
<Ronnie`> Zo, ik heb die van akjssdk er ook bijgezet: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL/Verkiezing
<Idroy> wanneer ben je trouwens van plan om die 'verkiezing' te houden?
<Idroy> ok, nice
<Ronnie`> ik zal hem vandaag starten en dan 2 weken laten lopen
<Idroy> ok
<leoquant> Cees, ping
<Oer> gaat ubuntu-nl ook aan de Google+ ?
<Idroy> Ga jij aan de google+?
<leoquant> Oer, wat is dat?
<Idroy> ik heb me wel voor de beta opgegeven, vandaag
<Idroy> facebook maar dan van google :P
<Oer> ik weet niet, ik heb nog geen uitnodiging
<Idroy> soort van facebook*
<leoquant> tjonge, nog ruimte in die markt?
<Idroy> wel het zelfde idee, maar naar mijn idee wat cleaner, en meer op privacy gericht enzo, ziet er wel nice uit though
<Oer> ja, weer een zoveelste media .. maar goed, als het iemand kan helpen ?
<leoquant> Oer, en dan zou de ubuntu-nl community zich daar ook kunnen treffen bedoel je? een groep vormen?
<leoquant> ik ga even googlen...:P
<Idroy> ik heb wel van veel mensen gehoord (eigenlijk gelezen), dat ze het wel fijner vinden dan facebook, of dat het iig een goeie concurrent er voor is
<Oer> https://plus.google.com/
<Oer> ze doen ook al heel wat met code delen, google.
<Oer> nu zou ik het zien als een portal, met verwijzing naar de eigen site.
<leoquant> juist
<Oer> wie weet denken andere landen er ook zo over, ze zullen je snel vinden
<Idroy> hoe bedoel je?
<Oer> als ik het goed begrijp, maak je kringetjes van intressen.
<Oer> met daaraan gekoppeld de media en documentatie
<Oer> https://plus.google.com/
<Oer> oeps
<Idroy> volgens mij doe je juist daar je vrienden enzo in, en dan kan je zelf nog de kringen aanpassen met een andere naam geven, zodat je familie en vrienden, gescheiden houd
<Idroy> houdt*
<leoquant> Oer, toch wel een beetje meer van hetzelfde toch, soort uitbreiding van alle google apps
<Oer> ik denk, als je er niet bent, laat je een kans liggen.
<Ronnie`> Stemmen kan beginnen: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/het-nieuwe-ubuntu-nl-logo-stem-nu!/
<Ronnie`> Idroy: als je wil mag je natuurlijk ook zelf stemmen
<leoquant> ik ben de eerste
<leoquant> dus weet je wat ik gestemd heb
<Oer> ik den 2e
<Oer> jups
<Oer> je bent de 3e vergeten, leo ?
<Ronnie`> leoquant: heb je er 3 gekozen?
<Oer> 14 px
<leoquant> 1
<Ronnie`> leoquant: je kunt er 3 kiezen (1 per formaat)
<Oer> ow het gaat om 3 grootes
<Ronnie`> ja, is de tekst niet duidelijk genoeg, want dan pas ik die aan
<leoquant> hmm idd
<Oer> kopje pixels en indiener
<Ronnie`> kopje pixel?
<Oer> of hoe heet dat, dpi ?
<leoquant> dpi toch?
<leoquant> ik kan er niet meer bij, om te corrigeren, duh...
<Idroy> oops... ik heb er maar eentje gestemd, ik wist niet dat je er meteen 3 moest kiezen, naja my bad
<leoquant> idem hier Idroy , te snel
<StefandeVries> Gestemd
<Ronnie`> Idroy en leoquant. je kunt je stem wijzigen
<Ronnie`> vanaf nu
<Idroy> oh ,ok nice :D
<leoquant> bedankt, gedaan
<Idroy> ik ook :)
<Idroy> steam summer deals zijn er ook weer, ik weet niet of er hier iemand gamed, maarja, dan weet je het in ieder gevaal
<leoquant> Oer, ik verdiep me in de google+ ding
<Idroy> geval*
<leoquant> morgen
<Oer> neem je tijd :-)
<Oer> als het kan, leg dan wel de naam vast.
<leoquant> tot morgen mensen! zal ik doen oer. ツ
<Ronnie`> Idroy: ik af en toe. moet Portal 2 nog kopen
<Idroy> ok, is wel een leuke opzich
<Ronnie`> Idroy: welke spellen speel jij?
<Idroy> volgens mij is ie nu ook in de deals, gaat 33% af, en nu is ie nog maar 33 euro
<Ronnie`> oh, dat is de moeite waard
<Idroy> de laatste tijd niet zo heel veel meer, team fortress 2 is laatst gratis geworden, dus die speel ik nu wel af en toe, verder dawn of war 2, blood bowl, fallout new vegas en dat zijn de meest recente games die ik gespeeld heb
<Ronnie`> oh ja TF2, die moet ik ook nog gratis downloaden voordat ze zich bedenken
<Idroy> haha
<Idroy> ik denk dat dat wel mee valt
<Idroy> mocht je ooit met me samenspelen, dan is mijn nickname: ScheissMeister
<Idroy> met me willen samenspelen*
<Ronnie`> oh, zal hem toevoegen aan mijn vriednelijst
<Ronnie`> even de andere computer opstarten
<Idroy> ok :-)
<Ronnie`> ik ben alleen niet zo erg goed ;)
<Ronnie`> speel vee lte weinig
<Idroy> ghehe, ik ben er ook niet super goed in hoor
<Idroy> de laatste tijd speel ik ook erg weinig games
<Idroy> die deals zijn er, en steam niet meer, door de drukte... xD
<Ronnie`> ik heb het de laatste tijd ook veel te druk voor gamen
<Ronnie`> ben erg veel met ubuntu bezig, en heb nu net een echte baan
<Idroy> tis echt belachelijk spannend die poll xD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-01
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> heejhallo
<RawChid> StefandeVries!
<RawChid> HOe is het met je tekst? Moet ik nog meekijken?
<StefandeVries> Hij is al geplaatst.
 * RawChid is een beetje scriptiemoe
<RawChid> Oh oke
<RawChid> Mooi dan
<StefandeVries> Too little, too late :P
<RawChid> ff kijken
<RawChid> Sowieso kunnen we nog aanpassesn
<RawChid> Ik vind dat we beter eerst jouw uitleg kunnen hebben, en dan pas lijstje met workshops
<RawChid> Wat jij?
<StefandeVries> Thomas heeft het zo gedaan.
<RawChid> Kan me niet schelen wie dat zo heeft gedaan :P
<StefandeVries> Mij ook niet, ik schrijf het alleen. Wat jullie ermee doen, mogen jullie weten.
<RawChid> Ik zeg gewoon wat ik beter vind, en vraag naar jouw mening.
<RawChid> [/bot]
<StefandeVries> Mij maakt het niks uit.
<RawChid> Oke
<StefandeVries> Als we ermee door de herkeuring komen, is het goed genoeg
<RawChid> Thomas die onderhoudt die hele pagina. Maar hij doet veel en heeft nog niet op de details gelet volgens mij.
<StefandeVries> dat kan, geen idee. als hij het zo goed vindt, prima.
<StefandeVries> free
<StefandeVries> damn
<RawChid> Je bent free?
<StefandeVries> Dat had in een terminal terecht moeten komen.
<RawChid> Ah, lol
<RawChid> Is het gelukt met je server?
<StefandeVries> Er draait nu WordPress op ja
<RawChid> Koel
<RawChid> Echt LIVE? Of gewoon om te klooien thuis/
<StefandeVries> The latter :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb zelf geen professionele server of VPS oid
<RawChid> :)
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> En daar zijn we weer..
<StefandeVries> sudo init 0 is leuk om uit te voeren
<RawChid> Nein mannn
<StefandeVries> Ich will noch ein bischen Tanzen
<RawChid> Dag Idroy trouwens
<StefandeVries> ik moet Final Fantasy 7 toch nog eens uit de kast trekken.
<RawChid> OMG
<RawChid> FF&
<RawChid> FF7
<RawChid> IS
<RawChid> DA
<RawChid> BOMB
<RawChid> Mijn ring tone is de overwinnings tune
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dqH7TQePyI
<StefandeVries> Those Who Fight
<StefandeVries> Op de vleugel
<StefandeVries> MASTERLIJK
<RawChid> Ja, ik vind jammer dat ik daar niet goed genoeg voor ben. Zou graag FF tunes kunnen spelen
<leoquant> reapproval aangepast
<leoquant> goede middag
<StefandeVries> RawChid: je speelt keyboard, toch?
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<RawChid> Ja, matig StefandeVries
<RawChid> Ik oefen veeels te weinig
<RawChid> En nu heb ik em weer aan mn zusje uitgeleend
<Idroy> blergh ik verveel me, heeft iemand tf2 op steam? (is nu trouwens ook gratis)
<StefandeVries> Over Those Who Fight heb ik ook 4 maanden gedaan, elke dag een uur.
<RawChid> Ik vind weapon raid ofzo vet
<RawChid> Zo heet een mp3 die ik ervan heb
<RawChid> Of midi :P
<RawChid> Einde disc 2
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNzjg_p7Cgg&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLz_fYnBbGbIM  deze komt er ook nog eens in te zitten; Those Who Fight Further
<StefandeVries> de voetpartijen zijn een crime, maar ik ga het proberen
<StefandeVries> leoquant, wat heb je precies aangepast?
<leoquant> je stuk moet als inleiding
<StefandeVries> Ah
<leoquant> niet na workshops
<leoquant> verder zie ik nog veel andere teams actief behalve het promo team
<leoquant> wie is wie is ook wat aangpast zie ik
<leoquant> e
<RawChid> 14:26:40 <+leoquant> verder zie ik nog veel andere teams actief behalve het promo team
<RawChid> Dat is grappig
<RawChid> Of grappig, hoe moet ik het noemen
<RawChid> Het promo team promoot zichzelf nog niet
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Het promoteam kennende heeft ze wel wat tijd nodig.
<leoquant> we komen zeker door de reapproval
<leoquant> for sure
<leoquant> die zin is fout van mij
<RawChid> foh shizzle moest het zijn?
<leoquant> ik bedoel dat juist het promo team veel heeft genoteerd
<RawChid> Ah, ic
<RawChid> :)
<Idroy> wat houd zo'n reapproval in eigenlijk? Wat moet er ge-reapproved worden?
<leoquant> onze "status" als off. lid van de ubuntu community
<RawChid> Idroy, op dit moment zijn we (Ubuntu NL) geen officieel erkende LoCo (local community)
<RawChid> Daar moeten we dus weer voor gekeurd worden
<Idroy> zijn we dat ooit geweest? Of is dit voor het eerst? Maar dan heet het toch een approval...?
<StefandeVries> dat waren we ooit
<leoquant> reapproval zal zich richten op wat we anders/beter doen
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl was 1 van de eerste erkende LoCo's
<RawChid> het is dus ook herkeuring
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> waarom zijn we eruit geknikkerd dan? Of is het gewoon om de zoveel jaar?
<leoquant> live moet onze presentatie ook goed zijn
<leoquant> we zaten de afgelopen er feitelijk weer bij
<leoquant> veel council members durfden 1 councillid niet af te vallen
<leoquant> dat councillid was als enige tegen
<leoquant> de rest 0
<leoquant> 0 = letterlijk ik spreek me niet uit
<Idroy> ok, vaag, dus omdat eentje tegen was, zaten we er niet meer bij?
<leoquant> imho ? ja.....
<Idroy> en wat was de reden van diegene dan?
<leoquant> vrij bits: iets van "de loco forceert een inhaalslag, maar ik trap daar niet in"
<leoquant> zoiets
<leoquant> letterlijke woorden moet ik opzoeken
<leoquant> en door een beindigd tolk laten vertalen
<leoquant> pffff
<StefandeVries> Oké, kom maar op. :P
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Zoiets kun je niet ff in 1 zin uitleggen.
<RawChid> Gaat natuurlijk een verhaal/verleden aan vooraf
<leoquant> I am really a -1 on this right now, there seems to be a massive focus only to get re approved and not deal with the current issues within the team right now.
<Idroy> ah zo, alsnog enigszins vaag, maarja aan de andere kant misschien ook wel logisch
<RawChid> Ik moet zeggen dat ik het daar wel eens eens was op dat moment.
<Idroy> en hoe lang is dat geleden by the way?
<RawChid> Intussen hebben we laten zien dat we rustig bezig zijn om een robuuste fundering aan te leggen voor Ubuntu NL, de raad. *kuch*
<RawChid> Ik kuch vanwege de bullshit bingo :P
<Idroy> xD
<RawChid> Dat was eind 2010
<Idroy> en wanneer is de nieuwe reapproval dan?
<StefandeVries> Al die bureucratie om een distro
<leoquant> dan is er veel gebeurd...:)
<RawChid> Om een gemeenschap StefandeVries
<leoquant> das de clou van ubuntu: community
<RawChid> We zijn niet verplicht om erkend te worden...
<Idroy> wat zijn de voordelen/nadelen om wel erkend te zijn?
<leoquant> maar hebben zeer de ambitie om weer approved te worden
<RawChid> En ook ff duidelijk zeggen dat we erkend worden door de gemeenschap zelf. EN niet door Canonical, de maker van Ubuntu het OS
<leoquant> idd
<RawChid> Nadeel is dat we bij moeten dragen aan de gemeenschap :P
<leoquant> facilitering cd's Idroy oa
<RawChid> Voordeel, erkenning, gratis cd's/tafelkleed en nog wat faciliteiten ja
<Idroy> maar het bij moeten dragen aan de gemeenschap is toch nog niet eens zo'n heel groot nadeel?
<leoquant> enfin, we maken alles in orde. ons loco contact zal de reapproval feitelijk doen
<RawChid> Idroy, let op de :P, was niet echt serieus
<Idroy> ah :P
<Idroy> ik dach al :P
<RawChid> Ik zie geen nadelen
<Idroy> naja, fingers crossed
<Idroy> wanneer is de re-approval?
<RawChid> Nog niet bepaald
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> die poll met het nieuwe ubuntu nl-logo is me toch spannend, dit is de eerste keer dat ik wat heb opgestuurd voor zoiets groots, naja het kan natuurlijk altijd groter
<RawChid> Mijn zege heb je
<Idroy> dankje :-)
<Idroy> ik sta tot nu toe wel hoog qua aantal stemmen... (ik weet dat ik niet cocky moet gaan worden)
<Idroy> oh, even een disconnect, heeft iemand nog wat gezegd?
<StefandeVries> Compiz + Ati + Flash != goede combinatie
<Idroy> wat dan?
<StefandeVries> Zo instabiel dat ik Compiz vervangen heb door xcompmgr om Docky maar te kunnen gebruiken -.-
<Idroy> zijn de drivers van ati zo instabiel dan? Ik heb ook een ati kaart (hd 5870), maar ik heb nergens last van eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Dat kan, hier dus wel
<Idroy> vreemd
<StefandeVries> Nja, binnenkort komt er weer Xubuntu op te staan
<StefandeVries> Ben ik helemaal van Compiz af :D
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> hmmm, ik zie dat die tablet (wacom bamboo pen), 10 euro goedkoper is als ik hem via amazon.co.uk bestel.... hmmmmm
<Idroy> super saver shipment erover (gratis)... (duurt alleen wat langer)
<StefandeVries> wanneer heb je hem nódig?
<Idroy> heeft geen haast, daarom is het ook zo aantrekkelijk :P
<Idroy> plus het scheelt me een tientje (op zich niet veel geld, maarja het is mooi meegenomen)
<StefandeVries> dan mooi via Amazon laten komen :)
<Idroy> ja inderdaad
<Idroy> ik ga meer es libre office proberen op windows (naja, het is al een tijdje geleden dat ik dat heb gedaan, en toen had ik open office, bijna hetzelfde :P)
<StefandeVries> verdorie
<Idroy> whut?
<Idroy> wat was er"?
<StefandeVries> Van Ffullscreen OpenArena naar gewone dualmonitor ging fout
<StefandeVries> had het beeld van de linkermonitor over de rechter liggen
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> openarena is toch een fps? Is het een beetje actief?
<StefandeVries> mwah, mwah
<StefandeVries> de ontwikkeling niet zo
<Idroy> en de playerbase?
<StefandeVries> actief
<StefandeVries> veel servers
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ga hem dan ook maar even downloaden zometeen dan, ik wil het wel eens proberen :P
<Idroy> zo
<StefandeVries> right
<Idroy> ik zit weer ff op ubuntu, en zit nu openarena aan het downloaden :)
<StefandeVries> oké :0
<Idroy> quake vond ik altijd wel leuk om te doen, ik ben benieuwt
<Idroy> benieuwd*... whatever
<RawChid> Ik heb welles Nexiuz gespeeld, deed me denken aan UT
<RawChid> Maar ben niet zo'n shooter verder
<Idroy> ach ja, af en toe vind ik het wel leuk om te spelen, zeker de ut en quake enzo, ik vind battlefield ook wel gaaf (zeker bad company 2), maar verder speel ik die spellen ook niet echt
<StefandeVries> FFVII (l)
<Idroy> ik ben weer niet zo'n fan van jrpg's, geef mij maar gewoon westerse zoals fallout en elders scrolls enzo
<StefandeVries> FF! (L)
<Idroy> Fallout FTW!
<Idroy> fallout 2 vooral (l)
<StefandeVries> Meh
<StefandeVries> De muziek is niet episch genoeg :P
<Idroy> het spel wel
<Idroy> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar gaat het natuurlijk niet om :P
<Idroy> tuurlijk wel, je speelt een spel, je luistert geen muziek, natuurlijk kan een goeie soundtrack veel bijdragen maarja, falout 2 (die ouwe, uit 1997 ofzo...) heeft dat niet nodig
<Idroy> :P
<StefandeVries> FF7 - Those who Fight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dqH7TQePyI
<StefandeVries> Vier maanden ploeteren, maar nu denk ik er steeds aan als ik het speel.
<Idroy> ah ja, die is wel cool
<StefandeVries> En zwaar :O
<StefandeVries> Alleen is die vleugel crap
<Idroy> rofl
<Idroy> wattan?
<StefandeVries> Het pedaal moet worden gesmeerd, en de lage tonen gestemd
<Idroy> ah ok
<StefandeVries> (dat was 4 jaar terug zo, waarschijnlijk is het ding nu - terecht - gerestaureerd)
<Idroy> AH JA
<Idroy> OOPS CAPS
<StefandeVries> VERVELEND
<StefandeVries> Ik zet een willekeurig pianofilmpje op en meteen merk ik het: een Steinway D274 :D
<Idroy> VIND IK OOK JA, IK HEB OOK GEEN ZIN OM CAPS NOG EEN KEER IN TE DRUKKEN, DUS BLIJF IK ZO TYPEN :D
<StefandeVries> /kick Idroy
<StefandeVries> :P
<Idroy> NEE DANKJE
<Idroy> ik heb clementine, nu als muziek speler, ik ben benieuwd
<StefandeVries> wat verwacht je ervan?
<Idroy> ik weet niet, het ziet er net wat lichter uit dan banshee, wat ik wel goed vind, en verder, dat er gapless in zit, en last.fm scrobbling (beide volgens mij aanwezig)
<StefandeVries> Da's wel nice ja
<Idroy> en de playlist is net wat fijner gedaan
<StefandeVries> Zometeen repetitie :D
<Idroy> succes
<StefandeVries> Mag het koor deze keer begeleiden in plaats van mee te zingen
<Idroy> ah, ok
<Idroy> cool
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Al is samen spelen met de rest soms wel, uhm, lastig :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> ik ga maar es
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> succes met begeleiden ;-)
<erkan^> StefandeVries, ? kan je een mooie piano in de bestand recorderen ? zippo wil graag naar müsiçale luisteren
<hannie> StefandeVries, hoi, weet jij wat een non-blocking webserver is?
<JanC> hannie: in welke context?
<JanC> ik vermeod dat het met het threading-model te maken zal hebben
<hannie> JanC, Tornado
<JanC> ah
<hannie> FriendFeed’s web server is a relatively simple, non-blocking web server written in Python.
<JanC> het komt er (simplistisch gezegd) op neer dat het aannemen, verwerken & terugsturen van HTTP requests in de server elkaar niet kunnen blokkeren
<JanC> lijkt me nogal lastig te vertalen
<hannie> JanC, het is niet om te vertalen, maar om te gebruiken
<JanC> ah
<hannie> Ik begrijp eruit dat verzoeken elkaar niet kunnen blokkeren?
<JanC> ik zou moeten kijken hoe Tornado precies werkt, maar ik dacht dat het een beetje zoals Twisted is (maar simpeler)
<hannie> http://www.tornadoweb.org/documentation/overview.html#
<hannie> a web framework that looks a bit like web.py or Google’s webapp
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner worden verzoeken na elkaar afgehandeld (en kunnen ze elkaar dus wel "blokkeren" in die zin (als ze te lang duren), maar ondertussen kunnen wel nog steeds bijkomende verzoeken aan de wachtrij toegevoegd worden
<hannie> JanC, dank voor deze uitleg
<JanC> bij sommige webservers is het aantal verzoeken die "in behandeling" zijn beperkt, omdat ze parallel uitgevoerd worden (en dus allemaal tegelijk geheugen, etc. nodig hebben)
<hannie> Het is niet eenvoudig er achter te komen wat zich achter de schermen allemaal afspeelt
<JanC> je kan de source code lezen  ;)
<JanC> maar misschien is die niet zo simpel...
<hannie> Ik dacht het ook niet...
<hannie> Maar je geeft me wel goede hints
<hannie> Tot ziens en merci
<StefandeVries> Shit, te laat
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu naar het koor toe, cy'all
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-02
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> hoi commandoline , de server is in gebruik, het webteam zou nu dus rechten kunnen aanvragen het prikbord/planet te beheren
<leoquant> bij Cees johanvd  of SWAT
<commandoline> ok, lijkt me een goed idee.
<leoquant> RawChid, had als laatste in stukje ingezonden naar double12 voor publicatie
<leoquant> 2/3 maanden terug
<commandoline> dat is dus nog niet gepubliceerd?
<commandoline> of is dat de cursus bash scripts schrijven?
<leoquant> dat ging over een "ubuntero van de maand"
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> ik zag dat je een launchpad-team had aangemaakt
<leoquant> er wordt nog veel gesleuteld aan de server, maar misschien hebben ze tijd dit te regelen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik wil alle actieve onderdelen in kaart hebben
<leoquant> voor de toekomst ook
<commandoline> misschien is het dan een idee om een mailing list aan te vragen voor dat team zodat we onderling kunnen overleggen over dingen als verdeling.
<commandoline> van taken
<leoquant> ben jij admin?
<commandoline> e.d.
<commandoline> even zien
<leoquant> volgens mij wel
<commandoline> hmm, was me nog niet eens opgevallen :P
<leoquant> dan kun je een list aanmaken als de server dat onderdeel ook op orde heeft
<commandoline> eh, een ubuntu-nl list dus?
<leoquant> nuh een webteam list
<commandoline> dus een launchpad list
<commandoline> die valt nu ook gewoon aan te vragen
<commandoline> zal ik dat dan doen?
<leoquant> probeer het eens ツ
<commandoline> Mailing list requested and queued for approval.
<commandoline> gaat vrij snel is mijn ervaring (bij de openteacher list iig)
<leoquant> mooi, voor wat betreft de rechten kan ik niets voor je betekenen
<leoquant> als er problemen zijn hoor ik het wel
<commandoline> prima. Ik zal proberen Cees, johanvd of SWAT te bereiken voor rechten op de planet + het prikbord
<leoquant> oki
<commandoline> ok, de mailing list is online...
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen
<commandoline> hoi Stefan
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer; huwelijksmis :)
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> ok, fuck it, ik zet in me sollicitatie brief, dat ik artwork maak voor jullie (hey, tis toch iets he :))
<leoquant> ik zou er geen * f it in zetten, maar elke bijdrage is er 1
<Idroy> dat was ik ook zeker niet van plan om er in te zetten
<Idroy> ik zet het er als hobby denk ik neer... of.... nog beter vrijwilligerswerk (maarja, het is niet echt werk vind ik...)
<leoquant> interesse of waar je in geinteresseerd bent?
<Idroy> oh ja, dat kan ook nog wel, naja ik heb nog even de tijd met inleveren, ik neem even rustig de tijd :-)
<JanC> Idroy: lijkt me wel dat je zoiets in je CV kan zetten onder vrijwilligerswerk idd.
<Idroy> ok, goed om te weten :)
<Idroy> ik ga even een paar pizza's halen, ik spreek jullie later wel
<Idroy> doei
<Idroy> ben ik weer :)
<StefandeVries> welkom terug :)
<Idroy> even pizza's opgehaald... volgens mij veelste veel, ik ben met me broer alleen thuis... 6 pizza's opgehaald plus een shitload mozarrella, maarja het kost allemaal geen driet
<Gotiniens> is genoeg voor drie dagen pizza eten :P
<Idroy> niet dat ik zo veel eet... hooguit 2 pizza's ofzo.. maarja
<Idroy> ja waarschijnlijk wel ja
<Gotiniens> ik heb wel genoeg aan 1 pizza hoot
<Gotiniens> *hoor
<CasW> Hmm, ik heb best trek in pizza...
<StefandeVries> Make it two
<CasW> Nouja, waarschijnlijk hebben m'n ouders vanavond toch geen zin in koken (== eten we pizza)
<Idroy> deze zijn niet zo heel groot, (winkel merk c1000, zijn opzich wel lekker)
<Idroy> en anders ach, hebben me ouders en zus savonds ook nog wat te eten als ze weer terug komen... ghehe
<StefandeVries> doe je alsof je het allemal gepland had :P
<JanC> tenzij je een hoop fysiek werk doet is één zo'n kleine pizza waarschijnlijk (meer dan) genoeg vs. wat je nodig hebt  :P
<JanC> nu, of tenzij het zo'n mini-pizza's van 10 cm doorsnee zijn  ;)
<Idroy> ach ja, we zien wel, ik eet sowieso nooit echt veel ofzo (en ben ook gewoon op een gezond gewicht, misschien zelfs nog wat aan de magere kant), maarja zal wel komen door de puberteit of whatever komen ofzo
<JanC> ik gok dat zo'n kleine pizza 350g is?
<Idroy> 300g
<JanC> ach ja, met wat extra mozzarella erop heb je dan waarschijnlijk ook wel genoeg calorieën binnen  ;)
<JanC> tenzij je nog niet gegeten hebt vandaag?  :P
<Idroy> ik heb al wel gegeten vandaag vanmiddag
<Idroy> let wel dat het margeritta's zijn he, dus er zit sowieso al de bare-minimum op, als er meer op zou zitten dan heb ik ook inderdaad genoeg aan eentje (of anderhalf dan misschien), naja nu komt er dan nog iets mozzarella bij op
<Idroy> zo... weer twee nieuwe map iconen geupload op de wiki, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Projecten/Pictogrammen/PersoonlijkeMappen de twee 2.0 iconen, dat zijn de nieuwe
<Idroy> ik ga (eten waarschijnlijk :P)
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> hallo erkan^
<erkan^> hey StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-03
<commandoline> Cees, johanvd, SWAT: is een van jullie er?
<Cees> what'up commandoline ?
<commandoline> Nu de nieuwe server actief is, vraag ik me af of het webteam (Double12, DarkEra, en ik) rechten kunnen krijgen voor het prikbord
<commandoline> en leoquant vertelde dat ik daarvoor bij jullie moest zijn :)
<leoquant> klopt!
<leoquant> prikbord en planet
<commandoline> oh, planet was ik vergeten.
<leoquant> zodat we ook ubuntero van de maand weer echt van de maand kunnen maken en niet van het trimester
<Cees> duidelijke vraag. Double12 heeft afaik rechten voor het prikbord. Helaas weet ik zo niet hoe deze rechten zijn uit te breiden naar andere, waarschijnlijk weten johanvd / SWAT dat wel.
<Cees> En ubuntero van het jaar? :P
<commandoline> Double12 is wat minder actief de laatste tijd, vandaar dat het team ook is uitgebreid
<commandoline> maar dan vraag ik johanvd en SWAT nog wel eens
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> Cees, wat dacht je van een initiatief: adopt an wikipage. maar dan in het Nederlands. dit om de comm. wat meer te betrekken bij documentatie. verder lijkt het me een aardig idee om een howto van de maand rubriek te openen op het forum, met hetzelfde doel, en ook documentatie van particuliere initiatieven op het forum te krijgen. hoe denkt Cees  daarover?
<leoquant> adopt a wikipage betekent: up-to-date houden van docu waar je affiniteit ofzo mee hebt
<leoquant> misschien zijn er vanuit mwanzo al een hoop vrijwilligers te vinden
<Cees> leoquant, goed idee als hierdoor meer bijdrage komen voor de wiki. Geadopteerde pagina's zie ik niet als prive-pagina's en moeten wel vrij aanpasbaar blijven imo.
<Cees> Het idee is vorig jaar ook besproken in het docuteam maar niet verder uitgewerkt.
<Cees> over een rubriek op het Ubuntu-nl fan-forum ga ik niets zeggen, daar kom ik zelden. Maar daar was/is toch regelmatig aandacht voor andere "documentatie" sites/blogs?
<leoquant> dan lijkt een inschrijf wiki pagina mij vereiste om duidelijk te maken welke docu wiki men wil "adopteren" , en nee het moet geen prive pagina worden
<leoquant> ik zelf zou irssi en xchat willen "adopteren".
<leoquant> wat het forum betreft, we zien daar soms een battle of docu ontstaan waarbij de supportzoeker de dupe is, want het schept onduidelijkheid
<leoquant> beter is meer handen aan dezelfde docu
<leoquant> en als men toch komt met eigen bijdragen die centraal op 1 plek te houden op het forum
<Cees> leoquant, je bent uiteraard van harte welkom om mee te helpen met de wiki over irssi en xchat. Voor Credits, zie "informatie" in het menu bovenaan ieder artikel, daar is te zien wie een bijdrage heeft gegeven. Waarom een aparte inschrijf pagina?
<Cees> bijv. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi?action=info
<Cees> of http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC?action=info
<leoquant> aparte wikipage zodat de inschrijvingen zichtbaar zijn, en niet iedereen die meedoet dezelfde page adopteert
<leoquant> slechts 1 overzichtelijk geheel van "adopt a docu-page" inschrijvingen. laat dus zien wie zich vastlegt.
<leoquant> (heeft niets met credits van doen dus)
<Cees> Dan begrijp ik je nog niet goed (sry :)). Wat wil je dan "vastleggen"?
<Cees> leoquant, zie eventueel http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam/AdopteerEenArtikel. Dit idee is wel besproken maar niet verder opgepakt.
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Rachelle> weet iemand of een gare firewire connector tot read only FS meldingen kan zorgen?
<Cees> leoquant, het is toen besproken (log op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam/Agenda/2010-10-20/Log). Conclusie: in de basis goed idee als er meer mensen gaan bijdragen aan de wiki, nu nog geen issue, omdat er slechts een handjevol bijdragers zijn...
<Cees> verwacht jij > 5 personen die een artikel willen adopteren?
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<Idroy> hmmm, mocht de nintendo 64 van een vriend van me lenen, zit de hele tijd mario 64 te doen
<Idroy> best wel een gaaf spel
<Idroy> wel frustrerend af en toe...
<StefandeVries> heb je NSMBWii gespeeld?
<Idroy> ye, die heb ik ook ja
<Idroy> ook erg gaaf
<Idroy> die heb ik niet... ik dacht heel ff aan een ander spel, maar ik heb hem wel gespeeld
<Idroy> is wel erg leuk
<StefandeVries> En in wereld 8 ook redelijk frustrerend
<StefandeVries> al is de muziek episcj
<StefandeVries> sch*
<Idroy> ik dacht aan super smash bros. brawl (voor de wii)
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> wat staat beter? Hobby's of interresses? (voor mijn CV), ik zet er iig: basgitaarspelen en artwork maken (ik heb even geen ander woord in me hoofd ervoor) bij
<Idroy> artwork ontwerpen... hmmm
<StefandeVries> hoe dan ook, ik zou er 'interesses' van maken ;)
<Idroy> ye, heb ik ook gedaan
<Idroy> staat net wat... beter ofzo
<JanC> als je artwork maakt voor een vereniging (zoals Ubuntu en/of Ubuntu-nl) kan je dat ook bij vrijwilligerswerk zetten
<JanC> zeker als je kan verwijzen naar goed artwork dat echt gebruikt wordt  ☺
<Idroy> ik heb het gewoon als ervaring er neer gezet, het is ook in een team enzo
<Idroy> helaas wordt er nog geen artwork van mij gebruikt er wordt nu wel over eentje gestemd van mij
<Idroy> naja, kan ik bij de volgende sollicitatie doen waarschijnlijk, als ik niet gekozen word
<Idroy> ok, ik heb hem gestuurd (via e-mail, als bijlage), ik ben benieuwd...
<Idroy> hij ging begin komende week er mee aan de gang om de brieven te gaan lezen...
<ronnie> goede avond allen
<commandoline> hoi ronnie
<Idroy> hey
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<commandoline> ronnie: ik wilde jou nog wat vragen
<commandoline> http://groups.google.com/group/python-tornado/browse_thread/thread/2765cde783208736
<ronnie> hey commandoline. zit er nog vooruitgang in JFL?
<commandoline> ronnie: ik ben ermee bezig
<ronnie> hey Idroy, je gaat als een speer met de ubuntu-logo contest !
<commandoline> maar ben wel de enige die momenteel echt code kan schrijven :(
<Idroy> ja ik zie het :)
<commandoline> wel goede hulp van hannie op andere gebieden, en ook zo nu en dan van anderen :)
<commandoline> maar over die link, heb je toevallig de code van die patch nog? Ik ben nieuwsgierig en er is bijzonder weinig over te vinden :P.
<ronnie> hmm goede vraag
<ronnie> kan me even niet meer herinneren voor wel project die code was bedoeld :(
<commandoline> ok, dan hack ik wel wat verder
<commandoline> het moet lukken :P
<ronnie> commandoline: ik heb het bestand niet meer. even ge grep't op .diff, maar staat er net tussen
<Idroy> ik ga even mijn schoolboeken ontkaften, morgen stuur ik ze op (eigenlijk was het vorige week op school, maar ik had de boeken nog nodig op dat moment), het leukste gedeelte van het jaar ^^
<Idroy> cya later
<commandoline> ok, toch bedankt ronnie :)
<ronnie> later Idroy
<ronnie> commandoline: loop je ergens op vast?
<commandoline> nou, ik krijg niet de nick van launchpad terug die ik opvraag, maar ik heb nog niet heel uitgebreid gedebugd.
<commandoline> dus dat zal ik eerst maar eens doen.
<ronnie> commandoline: als ik mee moet denken, dan roep even
<commandoline> ronnie: ok, bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> Als ik terug moet komen, roep ook dan even. :P
<Idroy> zo, ben ik weer, alle boeken waren er nog :-)
<Idroy> hmmm, ik wil mijn ntfs partitie automatisch booten bij start-up ) ivm muziek wat er opstaat en om het te kunnen draaien via banshee meot ie natuurlijk eerst gemount worden
<JanC> automatisch mounten bedoel je?  ☺
<Idroy> ye,,, klopt zinnetje ging even mis
<Idroy> ik wilde eerst: mounten bij booten zetten, toen bedacht ik me, en wilde ik: mounten bij start-up er neerzetten
<RawChid> fstab
<Idroy> sdb1 is de ntfs partitie... ik heb tot nu toe dit er in gezet:
<Idroy> /dev/sdb1                       ntfs, ik zou niet weten wat ik bij mount pioint of options of dump of pass moet doen
<StefandeVries> Hey leoquant
<Idroy> wat moet ik er nog meer bij toevoegen eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Google eens op ubuntu ntfs fstab ofzo
<Idroy> ok, dan zit ik alleen met de vraag, wat moet ik als mount point aangeven, ik heb daar nu dit staan: /media/<en nu weet ik niet wat er moet staan>
<RawChid> Wat jij wilt Idroy
<RawChid> Een map die jij hebt gemaakt
<Idroy> oh ok
<RawChid> /srv/ntfs
<RawChid> ofzo
<Idroy> dankje :)
<RawChid>  /srv/ is om partities te mounten, maar je kunt het doen waar je wilt
<Idroy> dan doe ik: /media/srv/media   ofzo, alleen moet ik dan wel die mappen in /media aanmaken dmv sudo nautilus of niet?
<RawChid>  /srv is een map in de root
<Idroy> ye ik zag het net xD
<Idroy> dus bij mount point kan ik dus: /srv/media zetten? Dan meot ik alleen even dus een map media in /srv/ maken?
<StefandeVries> inderdaad :0
<Idroy> zo tis gelukt
<Idroy> ik heb hem toch maar naar /media/ gemount en dan daar in een map, aangezien die ook niet meer standaard in de filebrowser tevoorschijn kwam, (met /srv/ dan)
<JanC> eh, /srv/ is niet om partities te mounten  ;)
<Idroy> dat zei rawchid net wel, dus daarom deed ik het eerst :p
<JanC> Idroy: als je ook wil kunnen schrijven naar die NTFS moet je mogelijk ook iets met permissies instellen (tenzij dat tegenwoordig default is?)
<Idroy> je moet bij type: ntfs3 doen ofzo
<Idroy> in fstab
<JanC> ntfs-3g
<Idroy> ye die ja
<RawChid> JanC, ik dacht dat /srv daar voor bedoeld was
<RawChid> Wat is beter dan JanC?
<RawChid> Niet dat het veel uitmaakt, het is misschien ook maar kwestie van smaak.
<JanC> Idroy: als die als root gemount is kan het zijn dat je als gewone gebruiker niet kan schrijven
<Idroy> ik heb /media/ gebruikt en dan werkt ie gewoon normaal (zoals ie altijd al deed)
<Idroy> ik kan gewoon mappen erop aanmaken
<JanC> RawChid: /srv is voor bestanden die door services gebruikt worden (vb. websites of mail)
<JanC> je kan daar uiteraard iets onder mounten, maar dat kan je overal  ;)
<Idroy> en als je hem in /media mount dan komt ie ook op je bureaublad enzo te staan
<JanC> RawChid: zie ook 'man hier' en de site waar het naar linkt
<JanC> Idroy: idd.
<JanC> Idroy: in theorie is /media vooral voor verwisselbare media bedoeld
<JanC> USB disks, CDs, etc.
<Idroy> ye
<Idroy> maarja, het is ook wel fijn dat ik in een klik erin zit
<JanC> ☺
<RawChid> 21:39:49 <+RawChid> Wat is beter dan JanC?
<StefandeVries> stomme vraag; wat als ik bijvoorbeeld een soortgelijke setup maak, en dan ipv m'n externe HDD m'n usb-stick insteek?
<StefandeVries> Dan moet er iets met UUID-filtering zijn hè?
<JanC> RawChid: dat is afhankelijk van waarom je iets mount, maar /media & /mnt zijn natuurlijk bedoeld om dingen onder te mounten
<JanC> zoals die manpage ook vermeldt  ;)
<Idroy> UUID filtering kan je volgens mij ook in fstab instellen dacht ik
<RawChid> We hebben het hier over een NTFS partitie JanC
<RawChid> Waar zn muziek ofzo op staat
<Idroy> ja, maar dan blijft het hetzelfde
<JanC> je kan die ook ergens onder $HOME mounten natuurlijk  ;)
<JanC> of gelijk waar
<Idroy> dus... zou ik in principe de music folder die op de ntfs partitie staat (en de documenten en alles) meteen door kunnen linken met de documenten/muziek folder in home?
<JanC> ja
<Idroy> hmmm, das ook wel nice opzich
<JanC> je kan dat ook met een symlink overigens
<RawChid> Dat heb ik
<RawChid> Zowel op Windwos als Ubuntu linken "Mijn Documenten" naar een map op mijn data partitie
<Idroy> oh das wel dik ideaal
<RawChid> Zelfde map
<RawChid> In Windows kun je dat aanpassen in Eigenschappen ofzo
<Idroy> maar ik wil dan mijn music folder (in ubuntu) linken naar de music folder in windows (andere partities, die van ubuntu staat op een andere partitie)
<JanC> geen probleem  ;)
<Idroy> ok... hoe doe ik dat? :D
<RawChid> 1. mount die NTFS partitie
<Idroy> zal wel super fijn zijn
<RawChid> 2. Maak symlinks
<Idroy> ok, heb ik, (gemount naar /media/media)
<Idroy> ok, en hoe kan ik die symlinks maken?
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+symlinks
<JanC> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/nautilus-symlink.html.en
<JanC> je zal die drag-en-drop-methode moeten gebruiken
<Idroy> maar ik snap het even niet... dan krijg je dus een soort van shortcut in je home folder te staan
<JanC> Idroy: een *soort* shortcut
<Idroy> JanC: dat zei ik ook :P
<JanC> dit is in het file system, niet in een bestand zoals bij Windows shortcuts
<JanC> dus het werkt met elk programma
<JanC> (in Windows/NTFS kan je ook symlinks maken trouwens, maar dat zit heel goed weggestopt daar)
<Idroy> maargoed,  als ik dat doe, dan doe ik dus bij de muziek map op de windows partitie: make link, en dan kopieer en plak ik die link naar de home folder (am i right?), maar wat ik eigenlijk wil is dat als ik op de music map in de home folder druk dat ie dan dus deels de muziek map op de windows partitie opent en deels de ubuntu partitie
<RawChid> Waarom maak je niet gewoon 1 map met al je muziek
<Idroy> dat heb ik ook
<RawChid> en dan in terminal: ln -s /media/muziek ~/Music ofzo
<Idroy> ik heb al het muziek in een muziek map in de windows partitie staan, maar ik wil eigenlijk die map open via die home folder music map (iig als dat kan zal dat wel dik ideaal zijn)
<RawChid> Klopt, dat kan
<JanC> sleep /media/media naar je ~ terwijl je Ctrl+Shift ingedrukt houdt, en hernoem de link dan naar Muziek (eventueel bestaande map eerst verwijderen)
<JanC> of via een terminal zoals RawChid zegt
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> tis gelukt, tis hartstikke simpel eigenlijk, maarja je meot toch net even weten hoe het precies moet
<Idroy> dat kan ook met de ubuntu one folder neem ik aan? Ik heb er namelijk ook eentje op de windows partitie staan
<commandoline> ik zou het niet doen voordat je van iemand hebt gehoord dat het kan.
<commandoline> mogelijk verschilt de manier van data opslaan door Ubuntu One onder Ubuntu nl. (misschien maar licht) van die onder Windows.
<commandoline> Als iemand hier er ervaring mee heeft heb ik niets gezegd ;)
<Idroy> wat gebeurt er eigenlijk als ik de ubuntu one map leeghaal, en ik start ubuntu one client op, gaat ie dan de cloud ook leeghalen of zet ie dan de map weer vol?
<Idroy> dat vraag ik me al een tijdje gewoon af eigenlijk (niet dat ik het van plan was)
<commandoline> dat hangt er volgens mij vanaf of de map op dat moment door Ubuntu One in de gaten gehouden wordt
<Idroy> tis de default ubuntu one folder (die in de home folder staat)
<commandoline> dus als je nu onder Ubuntu zit en je zou een bestand uit de windows map gooien, zal dat waarschijnlijk hersteld worden
<commandoline> andersom niet
<commandoline> want dan 'denkt' Ubuntu One dat je het wil verwijderen en zal 'ie dat doorvoeren
<Idroy> maar dan ben ik het dus ook kwijt op de site zelf?
<commandoline> ja, weg is weg voor zover ik weet
<Idroy> naja, dat gaan we even uitproberen :)
<Idroy> ofc, gewoon de ubuntu one folder even knippen en plakken naar een andere locatie
<commandoline> hmm, zorg maar voor een goede backup dan :P
<Idroy> leer moment he :P
<Idroy> okay, links lijkt hij niet te pakken
<Idroy> goed om te weten
<Idroy> ik ga weer even in mijn windows verder, nog even team fortress 2 doen denk ik
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> Ubuntu kan toch standaard zip files openen?
<OerHeks> ja
<Idroy> ok mooi, dan upload ik mijn artwork dingen ook in .zip, aangezien ik dual boot met windows is het handiger voor mij om in die dingen te uploaden, aangezien ik ze gemakkelijk kan maken en opnenen in windows ipv die .tar.gz dingen
<OerHeks> unzip myzipfile.zip
<OerHeks> zip myzipfile.zip file1 file2 file3 ...
<OerHeks> file yourfilename.zip geeft de index
<Idroy> ja ik snap hoe het werkt
<Idroy> zo, nu heb ik ze in .zip geupload op ubuntu one, en ik heb ze in de ubuntu artwork wiki naar die toe gelinkt
<OerHeks> netjes
<OerHeks> artwolk
<Idroy> zo, nu ga ik even weer op de ubuntu om de ubuntu one even weer goed te syncen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-25
<timo^N900> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<timo^N900> hoe is het in huize leoquant?
<leoquant> rustig, en bij u?
<timo^N900> druk
<timo^N900> toetsweek
<leoquant> succes!
<timo^N900> maar nog slechts 3 dagen en dan vakantie :)
<timo^N900> dankje!
<leoquant> daarom....
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ff volhouden dus
<timo^N900> idd
<timo^N900> gaat wel lukken hoop ik zo ;)
<leoquant> zetum op
<timo^N900> :)
<timo^N900> ik moet ook maar weer eens gaan
<timo^N900> laters :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<leoquant> wat is er aan de hand StefandeVries ?
<RawChid> Er wordt hier eigenlijk aardig wat afgeplusv'ed :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-26
<RawChid> Ronnie: heb je even?
<RawChid> Heb een vraag over bzr en Launchpad
<Ronnie> Rachid: ja, heb wel even
<RawChid> Oke, wil de moinmoin code krijgen in: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/
<RawChid> Nu staat ie nog onder  ~rachidbm/
<RawChid> Kan ik het niet gewoon krijgen in  lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-moin-theme ?
<Ronnie> bzr push lp:~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-moin-theme werkt niet?
<RawChid> Dat werkt wel,
<RawChid> Zie de bovenste branch in de lijst
<RawChid> Lijkt me niet netjes, of wel?
<Ronnie> oh, ik zie al wat er mis is
<RawChid> Is het omdat die al bestaat en een series heeft ofzo?
<Ronnie> de verkeerde branch was gelinkt aan de series
<Ronnie> volgens mij is het nu goed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-moin-theme
<RawChid> Dat was nog mijn branch op ~rachidbm? Dat had ik idd nog niet aangepast
<RawChid> Ziet er nu idd beter uit Ronnie!
<Ronnie> gelukkig
<Ronnie> schiet het thema al een beetje op?
<RawChid> Ja zeker, wat mij betreft kunnen we het al live testen
<RawChid> Ik was opnieuw begonnen vanuit een andere branch die verder was afgewerkt, en had jouw header/footer overgenomen
<Ronnie> Rachid: laat maar weten wanneer we het thema live kunnen kiezen in de voorkeuren, ik ben reuze benieuwd
<Idroy> ik ook :D
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb laatst trouwens nog heel even 4 icoontjes in het forum thema gezet (die dingen onder je avatar), heb ik gewoon snel even gemerged zonder request, ik vond dat een beetje onzin voor alleen een paar icoontjes
<Ronnie> Idroy: goed bezig. Is johanvd al op de hoogte zodat deze online kan?
<Idroy> johanvd heeft ook al de server geupdate, en het draait allemaal nog volgens mij, dus het is goed gegaan :P
<Ronnie> mooi!
<Idroy> :D
<RawChid> Is goed Ronnie. Als het eenmaal te testen is zal ik het melden. We kunnen natuurlijk sowieso zoveel mogelijk testers gebruiken :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-27
<StefandeVries> Hey Idroy :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries :)
<Idroy> Zo, heb net een baantje gescoord, of ik er nou echt heel blij mee moet zijn, weet ik niet. Maar hey, het is wat extra geld in de vakantie :P.
<StefandeVries> Wat voor iets?
<Idroy> winkelmedewerker bij de Hema hier in het dorp :P
<StefandeVries> Ach.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan erger, toch?
<Luckiboy> Krantenjongen
<Idroy> Zekers, het kan veel erger.
<StefandeVries> Of muzikant.
<Idroy> ghehe
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat vind ik eigenlijk best leuk.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer verder. Tot later. :)
<Idroy> cya
<Luckiboy> Doei StefandeVries
<Idroy> Krattenwassen, dat is pas nasty
<Luckiboy> Wassen?
<Idroy> ye, kratten waar dan vlees/groente in heeft gezeten enzo. Me broer heeft het een keer gedaan, zijn kleren meurden echt verschrikkelijk.
<Luckiboy> Gadver
<Luckiboy> Niks voor mij, ik vind gewoon kranten bezorgen al niks
<Idroy> Ghehe, kranten bezorgen lijkt mij ook niet echt wat. Doe je de plaatselijke krant, of een landelijke?
<Luckiboy> Ik deed de plaatselijke, met de nadruk op deed, want na een maand of zo zelf ontslag genomen
<Luckiboy> 2,5 cent per krant, afbeulers
<StefandeVries> veel werk voor relatief weinig geld.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, idd
<StefandeVries> 2,5 cent? :\
<Luckiboy> Jep
<Idroy> hmmm, dat is niet echt veel :P
<Luckiboy> Niet bepaalt :P
<StefandeVries> Dat is echt niet veel, eerder. :P
<RawChid> Als je een beetje ondernemend bent, kun je een hele leuk zakcentje bijverdienen
<RawChid> Jullie houden wel van computers toch...
<StefandeVries> Daarom arrangeer ik :D
<RawChid> Er zijn zat mensen die er weinig vanaf weten en veel hulp kunnen gebruiken ;)
<StefandeVries> Bij computerhulp stellen mensen vaak veel te veel vragen :P
<RawChid> Beetje jezelf promoten door briefjes bij de supermarkt op te hangen ofzo
<RawChid> Haha StefandeVries, dat is vaak waar.
<RawChid> Je moet er ook wel een beetje geduld voor hebben
<RawChid> Maar het kan lonen
<StefandeVries> Nou, dan arrangeer ik liever.
<StefandeVries> Lekker alleen met m'n synthesizer en vaak ook nog een hoger uurloon.
<RawChid> Tuurlijk, lijkt me voor iemand als jij ook veel leuker
<RawChid> Jij kan dat ook
<StefandeVries> De laatste tijd ook componeren, maar dat is toch wel lastig.. :)
<RawChid> Maar vakkenvullen kan iedereen. Computerhulp niet (maar de meesten die hier zitten wel)
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.
<StefandeVries> Computerhulp is vaak zo...dom? Ik weet niet hoe ik het moet zeggen.
<StefandeVries> Maar soms zijn het twee vinkjes.
<StefandeVries> Of wat omzetten.
<StefandeVries> D'r zit niks leuks of creatiefs achter.
<RawChid> Altijd beter dan vakkenvullen :P
<RawChid> Vooral financieel
<RawChid> Maar wel weer minder gezellig denk ik
<RawChid> Ben er weer ff weg van. Toedels!
<RawChid> Druk aan het solliciteren :PP
<StefandeVries> Ah, heel goed :)
<StefandeVries> Tot later.
<RawChid> Ben er weer :P
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> Hé RawChid! :P
<RawChid> Hey Steef, lang niet gepsroken
<StefandeVries> Zeg, weet jij nog een leuk bijbaantje?
<StefandeVries> :')
<RawChid> Hehe, nou...
<RawChid> Geniaal
<RawChid> Misschien is putjesscheppen wel iets. Lijkt me leuker dan domweg arrangeren
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan iedereen, arrangeren.
<leoquant> hallo mwanzo-ers
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> hee hannie
<hannie> hoi leo
<leoquant> frankrijk in de zon?
<hannie> oeff te warm
<hannie> 37 gr
<leoquant> ja, ik zag het op de radar
<hannie> leoquant, hoe was de release party?
<leoquant> dus in de avond weer naar buiten?
<leoquant> ik ben niet geweest
<hannie> ah, ik was gewoon nieuwsgierig
<leoquant> maar de meeting was erg leuk hoorde ik
<leoquant> in september is er weer zoiets
<hannie> ok, goed om te horen. Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn
<hannie> jammer, ik ben even in aug in Nl endarna pas eind nov
<leoquant> ja, zo gaat dat....
<hannie> leoquant, heb je Bonita avenue gelezen?
<leoquant> nee, nooit van gehoord, is dat een aanrader?
<hannie> ja, was genomineerd voor een literaire prijs, schrijver Bualda
<leoquant> ik heb wel eens iets op je aanraden gelzen, maar dat was erg eng
<leoquant> o ja...
<leoquant> die moet ik nog teeds bestellen idd
<leoquant> ik herinner me een boek met twee hoofden in een lab, zo eng...:/
<hannie> Ik vond vooral de manier waarop hij dingen beschrijft erg goed
<hannie> leoquant, het is maar fictie, hoor
<leoquant> bualda had je me idd eerder aangeraden, ik ga het bestellen ツ
<leoquant> ......tja
<hannie> kijk even of ik de naam goed gespeld heb (heb het net uitgeleend)
<leoquant> buwalda kan ook?
<leoquant> tis met een w idd
<hannie> Ik ben net bezig met de uitspraak van Ubuntu te omschrijven: oo-boon-too?
<hannie> In het Engels
<leoquant> oe dacht ik
<leoquant> oh engels..
<leoquant> youtube filmpjes opzoeken
<hannie> Ja, askubuntu bekeken, vaag
<leoquant> amerikanen spreken het bizar uit
<hannie> -bun- als een broodje
<leoquant> youw
<leoquant> :P
<hannie> ik denk dat oo-boon-too het beste is
<leoquant> doen dan....toch? ツ
<hannie> Ja, we zijn bijna klaar met de precise versie van de manual. KOmt 30 juni uit
<hannie> Ik ben net de finishing touch aan het aanbrengen
<leoquant> zo, wat een werk.
<hannie> leoquant, sorry dat ik laatst niet op de mwanzo vergadering was. Was het nuttig?
<leoquant> toch veel respect hier voor stugge jobs
<leoquant> ja luckyboy was goed op dreef
<leoquant> meer reclame maken voor mwanzo
<leoquant> was de insteek
<hannie> ik moet de notulen nog nalezen, als die gepubliceerd zijn
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Logs in ieder geval.
<hannie> ok, ik ga maar weer eens met de manual aan de slag.
<leoquant> kijk mwanzo wordt straks voor en van jongelui
<leoquant> vooral jongelui
<hannie> leoquant, zo jong ben ik niet meer
<leoquant> hopelijk meer vrouwen
<hannie> wel vrouw ;)
<leoquant> ik doe over 1 jaar een stap terug
<leoquant> ha hannie ツ
<hannie> dat vind ik jammer om te horen. Je bent goed bezig. Maar ik begrijp het wel. Er gaat veel tijd in zitten.
<leoquant> nou, je moet afstand nemen
<leoquant> ik wordt op alle fronten ingehaald
<leoquant> qua kennis/vaardigheden
<StefandeVries> Wat hoor ik nu? :\
<hannie> Ik heb steeds getwijfeld of ik me aan zal melden voor de raad, tot nu toe niet gedaan
<leoquant> en dan hoor je meer ruimte te maken voor anderen
<hannie> dag StefandeVries
<leoquant> das logisch
<hannie> leoquant, dat inhalen lijkt me sterk
<leoquant> hannie, denk er maar over
<leoquant> je zou een aanwinst zijn
<hannie> Als ik het doe, dan wil ik me voor 100% inzetten. En daarvoor ontbreekt nu de tijd.
<leoquant> ik moet mijn arm nu rust geven
<leoquant> tot later...:)
<hannie> ok, cya
<timo^N900> heuj leoquant!
<leoquant> allo
<leoquant> twede helft..
<leoquant> e
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-28
<OerHeks> ik vind een doode link naar ubuntu ned cd image 1 > http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<RawChid> OerHeks: ik zie em niet.
<RawChid> Waar staat ie?
<RawChid> Oh, nu wel
<OerHeks> helemaal onderaan, bij locale images
<OerHeks> ah
<OerHeks> de 1 is fout, 2 doet het wel
<RawChid> Er wordt verwezen naar: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages
<OerHeks> jups die
<RawChid> Misschien weet Cees of johanvd waar het aan ligt..
<OerHeks> bij deze ..
<RawChid> Ik vermoed aan bit (die lijkt de host)
<RawChid> Goed bezig Oer
<OerHeks> ik kwam erop, omdat iemand in ubuntu naar localized image vroeg, liefste met alle talen.
<RawChid> Maar misschien moet gewoon die website worden aangepast
<RawChid> Naar ubuntu-nl.org/download ofzo
<OerHeks> die verwevenheid moet juist meer !
<OerHeks> liefste zag ik op de bovenste balk allemaal vlaggetjes, van landen, zodat je in documentatie kan springen.
<RawChid> Hmm, we praten hier over http://www.ubuntu.com/ Dus daar moet je dan voor bij canonical zijn lijkt me...
<RawChid> Ik ga dit wel ff melden ergens
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk dat we onze trijntje ..
<RawChid> Mwa, hij is vooral ISO-bakker
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> En maker
<OerHeks> Het was maar een ingeving.
<RawChid> No problem
<RawChid> Hij moet trouwens verwijzen naar http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/
<RawChid> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/
<RawChid> Met / erachter doet ie het wel
<RawChid> Prolly is er iets veranderd in de server config van bit
<OerHeks> mooi, dan hoeft de link niet verwijderd te worden
<RawChid> Ik zal bit ff mailen
<OerHeks> al vraag ik me wel af, is het niet dubbeltjes op?
<RawChid> Het moet gewoon beide werken
<RawChid> Vind ik en ik gok velen met mij
<OerHeks> hmm ja, ik zou dan willen aanvullen met [mirror] ipv 1 en 2
<OerHeks> maar bovenaan en onderaan staan is wel gunstig :-D
<RawChid> Oh, ik begreep het denk ik anders
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met dubbel op?
<OerHeks> nou, 2 x een verwijzing in dat blok
<RawChid> Die 2e van uvt lijkt me ook niet meer up-to-date
<RawChid> Staat nog geen 12.04 LTS bij!!!
<OerHeks> die is er ook nog niet, volgens mij.
<OerHeks> mooi vergaderpuntje voor u vertalers.
<RawChid> Euh, het gaat hier gewoon om mirrors toch
<RawChid> Dat is wat bit doet...
<RawChid> Als je echt Nederlandse zoekt kun je denk ik beter bij "onze" site kijken http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht de vertaling pack erbij in. >> DVD images with complete language packs
<RawChid> Euh, ja...
<RawChid> Maar dat is wat anders dan een Localised ISO
<OerHeks> ah zo.
<RawChid> Een localised iso heeft ten eerste bijv. NL als default taal (volgens mij ook tijdens installatie). En verder Nederlandse bookmakrs, radiostations..
<RawChid> trijntjes ding: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/LocalizedImage
<OerHeks> Nou, kijk, dat bedoelde ik nou.
<OerHeks> njam njam, alpha II released
<OerHeks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-June/000965.html
<RawChid> Heb je em al geprobeerd? :P
<OerHeks> neuj
<OerHeks> Ik lees dit net, man, denk je dat ik kan heksen?
<OerHeks> desktop iso 725/727 mb ..
<RawChid> Zoiets had ik wel verwacht van jou ja
<OerHeks> past denk ik niet op ene cd-r .. die kan ik overburnen tot 708 mb?
<RawChid> Zou het niet weten...
<OerHeks> zucht, dan maar een 8 gb sd kaartje
<OerHeks> 1/4 duimnagel
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-29
<RawChid> Ze hebben het gefixt OerHeks :)
<RawChid> Die mirror
<RawChid> Zeggen ze
<TopGear> Translators hier?
<StefandeVries> trijntje: ^
<Luckiboy> RawChid, ^
<StefandeVries> RawChid is net gegaan, Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> Ok
<StefandeVries> Kon je niet weten. :)
<trijntje> hey TopGear
<TopGear> hoi trijntje
<TopGear> Wat betreft de vraag - dat is al opgelost inmiddels ;)
<trijntje> mooi zo, dat was makkelijk :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-01
<Guest18105> hi
<leoquant> hallo Guest18105
<StefandeVries> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo \o/
<timo^> :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-24
<leoquant> DarkEra, hallo
<DarkEra> goedemorgen leoquant
<leoquant> u snuffelt nog wel eens aan ubuntu-nl :P
<leoquant> ik ook....:)
<DarkEra> al een tijdje maar niet het forum :)
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> gelijk heb je
<DarkEra> en ben helemaal terug bij ubuntu/ubuntu studio
<leoquant> ask-ubuntu neemt het support gedeelte over
<leoquant> denk ik
<leoquant> ooit
<DarkEra> geen idee, het is er al tijden  (de engelstalige dan)
<leoquant> ja en succesvol
<DarkEra> op google+ en andere social networks worden ook veel vragen gesteld
<DarkEra> ik zie de forums/fora ooit verdwijnen
<leoquant> ik ook
<DarkEra> het leuke is, iedereen is kwaad over PRISM en bang voor hun privacy.... ondertussen gebruiken ze Google+, Facebook etc. etc. en posten vanalles daar
<leoquant> DarkEra: excuses voor vanmorgen...
<leoquant> visite
<DarkEra> leoquant, geen excuses nodig hoor ;)
<leoquant> fijn, maar toch :/ :)
<DarkEra> ik had toch even wat anders te doen :)
<leoquant> hehe
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-28
<leoquant> morgen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-29
<Luckiboy>  /quit
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-06-25
<bheerschop> Goedenavond
<bheerschop> Ik zag via twitter dat jullie mensen kunnen gebruiken die zich willen inzetten voor de Ubuntu gemeenschap, klopt dit?
<bheerschop> clear -10
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-06-26
<bheerschop>  /msg nickserv identify BerryH Uu258844
<bheerschop> Via twitter heb ik begrepen dat jullie mensen zoeken die willen bijdragen aan het promoten/ondersteunen van Ubuntu. Bij wie moet ik zijn voor verdere informatie?
<bheerschop> Ik moet nog heel veel leren over Ubuntu maar ik zou graag willen helpen. Mochten jullie interesse hebben in mijn hulp dan ben ik te bereiken via: berryheerschop@gmail.com
